# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Αλήθεια για την καταναλωση ψυγείων και οχι μονο

## zevage

Επιχειρώ να ανοιξω ενα θεμα μετά απο μικρη ερευνα για την αντικατάσταση παλαιού ψυγείου τύπου side by side (ντουλάπα) General Electric TFF 24R BB, αγνωστου ετους κατασκευής, κληρονομια απο τον πεθερό μου.
Στα πλαισια κρισης, προσπαθειας για οικονομια και περιορισμού καταναλωσης ρευματος, ειπα να δω αν πρεπει και μπορούμε να το αντικαταστησουμε με κατι αντίστοιχο καλύτερης ενεργειακής απόδοσης.
Επιστράτευσα την πριζα-μετρητή κατανάλωσης και μετά απο αρκετές μετρήσεις, σε συνδυασμό με δικές μου επιλογές ρυθμισης της λειτουργίας του ψυγείου (θεωρώ οτι ειναι περισσότερο ακριβείς απο αυτές που προτείνει ο κατασκευαστής), κατέληξα οτι η κατανάλωση σε αυτό το ψυγείο δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη απο 5 kW την ημέρα. 
Επισημαίνω εδώ οτι ειμαστε πενταμελής οικογένεια με τρεις εφήβους, γεμάτο ψυγείο και χωρίς να κάνουμε προσπάθεια περιορισμού χρήσης καθότι θα ήταν άσκοπο (μιζερο και ενοχλητικό) με τοσο κόσμο.
Κατά την έρευνα μου δημιουργήθηκε πολύ μεγάλη απορία βλεποντας την  ετησια κατανάλωση αυτών των συσκευών, δηλαδή μεταξύ 400 εως 600 KWh ανα  ετος (!!!). Ειναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει αυτό?
Επίσης επειδή δεν εχει δικό του θερμόμετρο εβαλα στην κατάψυξη  ενα θερμόμετρο και δεν έδειξε πανω απο -12. Διαβάζω για -18 και  προβληματίζομαι αν αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

----------


## tipos

Ο κατασκευαστης τι τιμες εχει στην καταναλωση?
Το γεγονος οτι δεν κατεβαζει κατω απο -10 σημαινει οτι το ψυγειο εχει προβλημα. Θα επρεπε να εχει τουλαχιστον -16
400 με 600 KWh ανα ετος ειναι καλα για αυτου του ειδους τα καινουργια ψυγεια,το δικο σου καιει πολλες περισσοτερες.Σκεψου οτι ανα 8ωρο κανει τρεις μισαωρες αποψυξεις και σε καθε αποψυξη καιει περιπου 0,5 kwh αρα εχεις 1,5 kwh την ημερα μονο για την αποψυξη.Τωρα αν προσθεσεις οτι το ψυγειο λογο βλαβης δουλευει συνεχεια το μοτερ  το οποιο ειναι περιπου 250Watt μαζι με τους ανεμηστηρες τοτε αστα να πανε.
Κατα τη γνωμη μου για λογους καταναλωσης μονο το καινουργιο σε σωζει, αλλα οτι κερδισεις σε καταναλωση να εισαι σηγουρος οτι θα το δωσεις σε επισκευες λογο οτι ολα τα καινουργια ειναι αρκετα συνθετα με πολλα υποψηφια εξαρτηματα προς αντικατασταση λογο βλαβων που παρουσιαζουν.

----------


## zevage

> Ο κατασκευαστης τι τιμες εχει στην καταναλωση?
> Το γεγονος οτι δεν κατεβαζει κατω απο -10 σημαινει οτι το ψυγειο εχει προβλημα. Θα επρεπε να εχει τουλαχιστον -16
> 400 με 600 KWh ανα ετος ειναι καλα για αυτου του ειδους τα καινουργια ψυγεια,το δικο σου καιει πολλες περισσοτερες.Σκεψου οτι ανα 8ωρο κανει τρεις μισαωρες αποψυξεις και σε καθε αποψυξη καιει περιπου 0,5 kwh αρα εχεις 1,5 kwh την ημερα μονο για την αποψυξη.Τωρα αν προσθεσεις οτι το ψυγειο λογο βλαβης δουλευει συνεχεια το μοτερ  το οποιο ειναι περιπου 250Watt μαζι με τους ανεμηστηρες τοτε αστα να πανε.
> Κατα τη γνωμη μου για λογους καταναλωσης μονο το καινουργιο σε σωζει, αλλα οτι κερδισεις σε καταναλωση να εισαι σηγουρος οτι θα το δωσεις σε επισκευες λογο οτι ολα τα καινουργια ειναι αρκετα συνθετα με πολλα υποψηφια εξαρτηματα προς αντικατασταση λογο βλαβων που παρουσιαζουν.


Εγραψα λάθος το -10 θελωντας να γραψω -12 και δεν ανεφερα οτι το θερμοστάτη τον εχω στο 5 απο 9. 
Δεν εχω εντοπισει δεδομενα του κατασκευαστή προφανως λόγω παλαιότητας. Ειναι περισσότερο απο 20 ετων. 
Δεν νομιζω να εχει βλαβη. Το μοτερ δεν δουλεύει συνέχεια αλλά με διακοπές. για πόση ώρα δουλεύει και για πόση σταματά δεν το έχω μετρήσει πάντως είναι βέβαιο οτι ανα 24ωρο καιει 5 εως 6 kWh, όχι παραπάνω. 
Ενας ακομη προβληματισμός για καινούργιο ειναι αυτο που αναφερετε για τις βλάβες. 
Παντως ειναι δυνατο ενα καινουργιο ψυγείο να καταναλώνει τοσο λίγο ανα έτος με χρηση σαν τη δική μας?
Μηπως οι εταιρειες υπερβαλουν και αναφερονται σε χρησεις ιδανικές όπως να ανοιγοκλείνει τρεις τεσσερις φορες την ημέρα και να έχει πεντε πραγματα μέσα?

----------


## tipos

Σηγουρα οι τιμες του κατασκευαστη ειναι λιγο υπερβολικες αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα απο τα παλαιας τεχνολογιας.Για παραδειγμα η αντισταση αποψυξης σε ενα καινουργιο samsung side by side εχει την μιση υσχη απο το το δικο σου οπως και το μοτερ-ανεμηστηρες καινε ελαχιστα.Τα πλεον εξελιγμενα καινουργια με κινητηρες inverter καινε πολυ λιγοτερο ρευμα.Η παγιδα ομως ειναι οι βλαβες,εκει ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα τα ποσα που χρειαζονται για μια επισκευη.

----------


## zevage

> Σηγουρα οι τιμες του κατασκευαστη ειναι λιγο υπερβολικες αλλα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα απο τα παλαιας τεχνολογιας.Για παραδειγμα η αντισταση αποψυξης σε ενα καινουργιο samsung side by side εχει την μιση υσχη απο το το δικο σου οπως και το μοτερ-ανεμηστηρες καινε ελαχιστα.Τα πλεον εξελιγμενα καινουργια με κινητηρες inverter καινε πολυ λιγοτερο ρευμα.Η παγιδα ομως ειναι οι βλαβες,εκει ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα τα ποσα που χρειαζονται για μια επισκευη.


Υπάρχει καμια εκτιμηση πραγματικης καταναλωσης ενος νεου αντιστοιχου ψυγείου?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επίσης επειδή δεν εχει δικό του θερμόμετρο εβαλα στην κατάψυξη ενα θερμόμετρο και δεν έδειξε πανω απο -12. Διαβάζω για -18 και προβληματίζομαι αν αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει.


Αν η μέτρηση ήταν ολιγόλεπτη και σε ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. το 5 μελή "πλήρωμα " νηστικό και ανοίγουν πόρτες ) η μέτρηση θα είναι πολύ κάτω του κανονικού , δεδομένου κατά μέσο όρο ότι με 1 άνοιγμα της πόρτας για να αναπληρώσει το χαμένο έδαφος απαιτείται επιπλέον μισή ώρα λειτουργίας . Βάλε το θερμόμετρο το βράδυ και μέτρα το πρωί (το 5 μελή πλήρωμα κλειδωμένο στα δωμάτια τους ) . 



> Για παραδειγμα η αντισταση αποψυξης σε ενα καινουργιο samsung side by side εχει την μιση υσχη απο το το δικο σου οπως και το μοτερ-ανεμηστηρες καινε ελαχιστα.


 Θα συμφωνήσω για τους ανεμιστήρες , αλλά από που προκύπτει για τα μοτέρ ?  (παράδειγμα 2 μετρου ψυγείου όπου αντί π.χ. 1/6 μοτέρ , ο κατασκευαστής έβαλε 1/12 και αυτό άστο να ξεσκίζεται με τις ώρες να δουλεύει προσπαθώντας να καλύψει ανάγκες κατάψυξης + συντήρησης !!!) . Όταν παλιότερα βάζανε 2 μοτέρ .
Τα inverter έχουν ξανασυζητηθεί σε άλλο θέμα και δεν προκύπτει ότι όντως είναι οικονομικότερα (άλλωστε το παρατήρησε και το ίδιο μέλος που είχε ανοίξει το θέμα και είχε κάνει επίσης μετρήσεις inverter Vs κλασσικού ) διαπίστωσε ο ίδιος ότι οι καταναλώσεις σε ετήσια βάση ήταν οι ίδιες !! (άσε που επαληθεύεται και στα χαρακτηριστικά ετήσιων καταναλώσεων inverter Vs κλασσικού ) . 
Ο λόγος που συμφωνώ ότι τα inverter είναι ένα "δειγματάκι" καλύτερα από τα κλασσικά σε κατανάλωση , οφείλονται σε άλλους λόγους που δεν είναι απαραίτητα στην inverter λειτουργία (π.χ. στα συχνά ανοίγματα πόρτας θα υπερτερήσει το inverter επειδή περιέχει σωστότερες θερμοκρασίες έναντι του κλασσικού κατά το άνοιγμα της πόρτας και άλλα πολλά  , όπως στην διαδικασία απόψυξης που επίσης έχει να δουλέψει πιο ελαφριά σε κατανάλωση έναντι ενός κλασσικού ) . Πάραυτα η μεγάλη αλήθεια και δήλωση του ιδίου κατασκευαστή (ετήσια δηλωμένη κατανάλωση μεταξύ inverter Vs κλασσικού ) σχεδόν δεν διαφέρουν !! . Επομένως τα inverter δεν εμπνέουν "υπεραπόδοση" που "βγάζει μάτια ".

----------


## zevage

> Αν η μέτρηση ήταν ολιγόλεπτη και σε ώρες αιχμής (π.χ. το 5 μελή "πλήρωμα " νηστικό και ανοίγουν πόρτες ) η μέτρηση θα είναι πολύ κάτω του κανονικού , δεδομένου κατά μέσο όρο ότι με 1 άνοιγμα της πόρτας για να αναπληρώσει το χαμένο έδαφος απαιτείται επιπλέον μισή ώρα λειτουργίας . Βάλε το θερμόμετρο το βράδυ και μέτρα το πρωί (το 5 μελή πλήρωμα κλειδωμένο στα δωμάτια τους ) .


Αυτο θα κάνω. Παντως το θερμόμετρο το έβαλα μόνιμα, ψηφιακό με αισθητήρα καλώδιο. Δεν πιστεύω οτι το καλώδιο εκει που πατιεται απο το λαστιχο της πορτας να δημιουργεί απώλεια ψύξης? Στο τμημα της συντηρησης οι θερμοκρασια φαίνεται OK 4-6 c.
Αν ανεβάσω το θερμοστατη πιθανον να μειωθεί η θερμοκρασία?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τον θερμοστάτη δεν τον ανεβάζουμε με κριτήρια αν είναι 5 ή 10 μελες πλήρωμα . Τον ανεβάζουμε ανά εποχές πχ. καλοκαίρι κτλ . Προς το παρόν θα το ρυθμίσεις με βάση μετά τον έλεγχο μέτρησης με μόνιμα κλειστές πόρτες (βράδυ μέχρι πρωί για την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία ) . Και εκεί θα μείνει.

----------


## zevage

Παρατηρώ επίσης οτι οταν σταματανε τα μοτερ η θερμοκρασία στον καταψύκτη ανεβαινει μεχρι και -2 εως 2. Μετα ξαναπαιρνει μπροστά και μειώνεται πάλι. Ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?

----------


## tipos

Πετρο παλια οντως βαζανε 2 μοτερ σε ενα ψυγειο με υσχη και των 2 περιπου στα 200-240 watt.Σημερα με ενα μοτερ των 120-150 watt περιπου μπορουν και εχουν καλη αποδοση χωρις να ξεσκιζεται σε λειτουργεια λογο της πιο καλης μελετης ψυκτικης αποδοσης.Απο εμπειρια και μονο μπορω να πω οτι το ισοβουτανιο που εχουν τα καινουργια αντι του freon εχει καλυτερη αποδοση αλλα υστερει σε αλλα πραγματα ασχετα με την καταναλωση.Αν βαλεις ενα μοτερ 1/5 με R134 να δουλεψει διπλα σε ενα μοτερ 1/5 R600 θα δεις με ενα βατομετρο οτι το R600 εχει περιπου 20% μικροτερη καταναλωση.Αυτο γινεται γιατι δουλευει σε πιεσεις υπο το μηδεν,σε κενο δηλαδη,και δεν ζοριζεται καθολου απεναντη στο R134 που δουλευει σε πιεσεις πανω απο το 0.
Δεν εχω διαβασει το θεμα που ανοιξε ο φιλος που αναφαιρεις στο forum,αν θελεις δωσε το link να το διαβασω και εγω.
Αν κρινω παντως απο τα κλιματιστικα τοτε σηγουρα δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε τα κλασικα με τα inverter.Τα inverter ειναι σαφως πιο οικονομικα.Βαλε για παραδειγμα ενα κλασικο να δουλεψει θερμανση με εξωτερικη θερμοκρασια 0 με -5 βαθμους να δουλεψει και θα δεις οτι δεν θα αποδωσει καθολου και το μονο που θα κανει ειναι να ξοδευει ρευμα.Βαλε μετα διπλα του και ενα inverter και θα δεις οτι με την ιδια αν οχι μικροτερη καταναλωση αυτο τουλαχιστον θα αποδιδει και θα ζεστανει τον χωρο.Οποτε προσωπικα ψηφιζω δαγκωτο inverter :Biggrin: .
Οσο αφορα τα ψυγεια inverter δεν εχει ερθει ακομα στα χερια μου τετοιο ψυγειο ωστε να δω την διαφορα με τα κλασικα.Εχω απλα στο μυαλο μου τα  a/c inverter και πιθανολογω οτι θα υσχυει κατι παρομοιο και με τα ψυγεια.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο πιο απλη ειναι μια συσκευη τοσο πιο αξιοπιστη ειναι.Τι να κανουμε ομως που αναγκαστικα ολοι μας πρεπει να ακολουθησουμε αργα η γρηγορα την ριμαδα τεχνολογια.

----------


## tipos

Ζαχο στα general electric αν βαλεις τα κουμπια στη μεση πρεπει να εχεις περιπου -16 καταψυξη και +3 συντηρηση.To -12 ειναι πολυ λιγο για ψυγειο general.Η παγομηχανη δουλευει? Το ρωταω γιατι για να δουλεψει θελει τουλαχιστον -15.

----------


## zevage

> Ζαχο στα general electric αν βαλεις τα κουμπια στη μεση πρεπει να εχεις περιπου -16 καταψυξη και +3 συντηρηση.To -12 ειναι πολυ λιγο για ψυγειο general.Η παγομηχανη δουλευει? Το ρωταω γιατι για να δουλεψει θελει τουλαχιστον -15.


 Η παγομηχανή δουλεύει κανονικά. Αυτο ειναι το πανελ με τους ρυθμιστες. Αυτο με τα γραμματα ρυθμιζει καταψυξη και με τους αριθμούς τη συντήρηση.

Fridge panel.jpg

----------


## tipos

Οποτε το βαζεις στο C και στο 5.Εφοσον η παγομηχανη δουλευει τοτε ειναι ενταξη το ψυγειο,κατι δεν παει καλα με την μετρηση θερμοκρασιων.Η αποκλιση στις θερμοκρασιες απο -12 με -2 ειναι normal για το ψυγειο δεδομενης της ηλικιας του.Ισως να αργει λιγο περισσοτερο ο θερμοστατης να δωσει εντολη για να παρει μπρος το μοτερ αλλα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν εχω διαβασει το θεμα που ανοιξε ο φιλος που αναφαιρεις στο forum,αν θελεις δωσε το link να το διαβασω και εγω.


Δεν μπορώ να το βρω το θέμα ανάμεσα σε άλλα που είναι πάρα πολλά , αλλά περιληπτικά ο νηματοθέτης είχε πάρει inverter ψυγείο και πειραματιζόταν με μετρητή κατανάλωσης να δει την διαφορά . 
Σύμφωνα με δικούς του υπολογισμούς (αν και "ημερήσιες " που λέει ο λόγος και όχι ετήσιες παρατήρησε ότι η κατανάλωση δεν διαφέρει αισθητά μεταξύ inverter vs κλασσικού ). 
Κατόπιν όντως μας υπόδειξε 2 όμοια ψυγεία ιδίας χωρητικότητας σε λίτρα χώρου (μεταξύ inverter Vs κλασσικού ) και όντως με δηλώσεις κατασκευαστών αντίστοιχα , δεν είχαν αισθητή διαφορά ετήσιας κατανάλωσης . Ακόμη και με δική σας έρευνα όντως θα το διαπιστώσετε οι ίδιοι .... οπότε για ποια διαφορά απόδοσης μιλάμε ?

 Νομίζω και μόνο *με βάση αυτό το κριτήριο των δηλώσεων των κατασκευαστών στην έμπρακτη ετήσια κατανάλωση* δεν πρέπει να ρίχνει στάχτη στα μάτια μας για την "σπέσιαλ" τεχνολογία inverter .

Ας μου πει κάποιος τι διαφορά έχει στο εξής θέμα όπως ακριβώς θα το παραθέσω παρακάτω.
1) Είναι γνωστό ότι το inverter αυξομειώνει την ισχύ του ανάλογα τις χρονικές απαιτήσεις (λειτουργεί όμως αποδεδειγμένα σε διπλάσιους τριπλάσιους χρόνους έναντι του κλασσικού).
2) Αν θεωρήσουμε στο κλασσικό ψυγείο (το παράδειγμα του κατασκευαστή που αντί της τοποθέτησης 1/6 μοτέρ σε 1/12 που λέει ο λόγος ) . Αυτό δεν θεωρείται ένα είδος "inverter" ? (που στην ουσία κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα , απλά και αυτό δουλεύει με περισσότερο χρόνο ) . Την διαφορά απόδοσης που την βρήκαμε ? (διαβάσαμε και κάτι άσχετα από κάποιους ότι τα κλασσικά καταναλώνουν περισσότερο λόγο μεγαλύτερης ισχύος σε κάθε εκκίνηση , αλλά αυτά τα θεωρώ ασήμαντα, για τους τόσους μικρούς χρόνους στους οποίους αναφέρονται  ). Κανείς όμως δεν απάντησε γιατί πάραυτα *και τα 2 είδη έχουν ίδια ετήσια κατανάλωση !!!* (προτιμούν παρωπίδες ότι απλά είναι inverter ) . 




> Απο εμπειρια και μονο μπορω να πω οτι το ισοβουτανιο που εχουν τα καινουργια αντι του freon εχει καλυτερη αποδοση αλλα υστερει σε αλλα πραγματα ασχετα με την καταναλωση.Αν βαλεις ενα μοτερ 1/5 με R134 να δουλεψει διπλα σε ενα μοτερ 1/5 R600 θα δεις με ενα βατομετρο οτι το R600 εχει περιπου 20% μικροτερη καταναλωση.Αυτο γινεται γιατι δουλευει σε πιεσεις υπο το μηδεν,σε κενο δηλαδη,και δεν ζοριζεται καθολου απεναντη στο R134 που δουλευει σε πιεσεις πανω απο το 0.


Σαφέστατα αυτό που λειτουργεί με χαμηλότερες πιέσεις θα είναι "οικονομικότερο " (από χρόνους λειτουργίας μεταξύ 134 και 600 το ψάξαμε? ή μήπως είναι το ίδιο? )  εδώ πάμε και πάλι σε άλλου είδους κατηγορίας σαν τα "inverter" . H σύγκριση κάποιου μοτέρ δεν συγκρίνεται με ανόμοια ψυκτικά υγρά έτσι ώστε να βγει και συμπέρασμα οικονομικότερου έναντι άλλου .

----------


## zevage

> Οποτε το βαζεις στο C και στο 5.Εφοσον η παγομηχανη δουλευει τοτε ειναι ενταξη το ψυγειο,κατι δεν παει καλα με την μετρηση θερμοκρασιων.Η αποκλιση στις θερμοκρασιες απο -12 με -2 ειναι normal για το ψυγειο δεδομενης της ηλικιας του.Ισως να αργει λιγο περισσοτερο ο θερμοστατης να δωσει εντολη για να παρει μπρος το μοτερ αλλα δεν πειραζει.


Επειδη δεν εχω εικόνα, σε ποιο σημείο περιπου πρεπει να βρίσκεται το θερμόμετρο για να εχω πιο αξιοπιστη ένδειξη? Εγω το εχω κρεμασμενο (τον αισθητηρα) στον αέρα 30-40 εκ απο το πανω μερος της πορτας εσωτερικα . Μηπως πρεπει να ακουμπαει στο τοίχωμα?

----------


## zevage

> Ας μου πει κάποιος τι διαφορά έχει στο εξής θέμα όπως ακριβώς θα το παραθέσω παρακάτω.
> 1) Είναι γνωστό ότι το inverter αυξομειώνει την ισχύ του ανάλογα τις χρονικές απαιτήσεις (λειτουργεί όμως αποδεδειγμένα σε διπλάσιους τριπλάσιους χρόνους έναντι του κλασσικού).
> 2) Αν θεωρήσουμε στο κλασσικό ψυγείο (το παράδειγμα του κατασκευαστή που αντί της τοποθέτησης 1/6 μοτέρ σε 1/12 που λέει ο λόγος ) . Αυτό δεν θεωρείται ένα είδος "inverter" ? (που στην ουσία κάνει το ίδιο πράγμα , απλά και αυτό δουλεύει με περισσότερο χρόνο ) . Την διαφορά απόδοσης που την βρήκαμε ? (διαβάσαμε και κάτι άσχετα από κάποιους ότι τα κλασσικά καταναλώνουν περισσότερο λόγο μεγαλύτερης ισχύος σε κάθε εκκίνηση , αλλά αυτά τα θεωρώ ασήμαντα, για τους τόσους μικρούς χρόνους στους οποίους αναφέρονται  ). Κανείς όμως δεν απάντησε γιατί πάραυτα *και τα 2 είδη έχουν ίδια ετήσια κατανάλωση !!!* (προτιμούν παρωπίδες ότι απλά είναι inverter ) .


Και εγω εχω την ιδια άποψη σαν μηχανικός  και εχω πειραματιστεί με δύο κλιματιστικά οπου το inverter (σε πιο θερμο χωρο και ομοιες θερμοστατικές ρυθμίσεις) καταναλωσε τις σχεδον ιδιες kwh με το συμβατικό (σε πιο ψυχρο χωρο) επειδή το συμβατικό 4 min λειτουργούσε και 6min σταματουσε (στους 21C θερμοστατη) ενω το inverter δουλευε συνεχεια. Τωρα η επιστημονική εμβαθυνση, αναλυση και τεκμηρίωση επειδη αφορά ιδανικες συνθήκες (χρησης, περιβάλλοντος κλπ) δεν διαφοροποιεί αισθητά το οικονομικό αποτελεσμα. Σε ενα λογαριασμό 650 ευρω δεν μας λειπουν τα 20. Μαλιστα σε σχεση με το κοστος κτησης, εγκαταστασης  και το χρόνο αντοχής δεν υπαρχουν τελικά διαφορές.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Επειδη δεν εχω εικόνα, σε ποιο σημείο περιπου πρεπει να βρίσκεται το θερμόμετρο για να εχω πιο αξιοπιστη ένδειξη? Εγω το εχω κρεμασμενο (τον αισθητηρα) στον αέρα 30-40 εκ απο το πανω μερος της πορτας εσωτερικα . Μηπως πρεπει να ακουμπαει στο τοίχωμα?


Στο κέντρο κάθε χώρου , όπως π.χ. βάζουμε την λάμπα στο ταβάνι. Δηλαδή σε όλες τις τέμνουσες κάθε διαγωνίου του χώρου.



> Τωρα η επιστημονική εμβαθυνση, αναλυση και τεκμηρίωση επειδη αφορά ιδανικες συνθήκες (χρησης, περιβάλλοντος κλπ) δεν διαφοροποιεί αισθητά το οικονομικό αποτελεσμα. Σε ενα λογαριασμό 650 ευρω δεν μας λειπουν τα 20.


Άλλος ένας *έμπρακτος μάρτυρας* εναντίον των "super" τις τεχνολογίας inverter  :Tongue2: 
Και στα κλιματιστικά πιστεύω ισχύει ότι είπα και για τον λόγο διαφοράς που την κάνουν στα ψυγεία ( επειδή τα inverter έχουν σταθερά πιο νορμάλ θερμοκρασίες , με κάθε απώλεια / άνοιγμα πόρτας είτε ψυγείου είτε δωματίου το inverter θα υπερέχει λόγο και λιγότερων απωλειών σε ετήσια βάση , και δεν υπερέχει ως καθεαυτού τις τεχνολογίας και τρόπου λειτουργίας ).
Όμως ο Tipos έχει δίκιο στην αναφορά του για τα κλιματιστικά σε δυσμενείς συνθήκες εξωτερικής θερμοκρασίας (όπου το κλασσικό μειονεκτεί έναντι του inverter ) αλλά και εδώ πιστεύω δεν οφείλετε στην καθεαυτού τεχνολογία inverter , αλλά σε άλλους παράγοντες που εδώ παραδέχομαι ότι δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## nyannaco

Ενα ακόμη πλεονέκτημα των inverter στα κλιματιστικά είναι ότι κρατάει πιο σταθερή τη θερμοκρασία στο χώρο, ενώ τα on-off κάνουν διακυμάνσεις, με επίπτωση στη θερμική άνεση. Πιθανόν και στα ψυγά να ισχύει κάτι αντίστοιχο, αν και σίγουρα λιγότερο σημαντικό, δεδομένου ότι οι διακυμάνσεις λόγω ανοίγματος πόρτας στα ψυγεία είναι σίγουρα πολύ μεγαλύτερες.

----------


## aktis

5 KWh την ημέρα κατανάλωση , δηλαδη 1825 kwh τον χρόνο κατανάλωση ; ( 365 ευρω τον χρόνο με 0.2 ευρω η κιλοβατώρα ; ) Είσαι σίγουρος ; Αν ναι και η κατανάλωση ειναι φυσιολογική  ( χωρίς βλάβη )  ... εγω θα το πέταγα κατευθείαν  χωρίς δευτερη σκέψη !!!

Και θα έπαιρνα ενα Α+++ με κατανάλωση το ένα  δεκατο πέμπτο !!! ( 0.34 kwh την μέρα  ,    124 kwh  τον χρόνο ...   ) 
Σχετικά με την διαμάχη ινβερτερ και μη ... σε πρόσφατη επίσκεψη μου σε (πολύ μεγάλο ) μαγαζι με ψυγεία Α+++ διαπίστωσα 
παραπλήσιες ονομαστικές καταναλώσεις σε ψυγεια με ινβερτερ και χωρίς . Κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη όμως 
για τα  " συμβατικά " γιατι ενω δεν λέγανε οτι έχουν ινβερτερ , ο βραζιλιάνος κατασκευαστης των μοτερ 
 ελεγε κατι για ινβερτερ technology 


τυχαίο λινκ ...  http://www.gorenje.co.uk/products/co...3r/530642#spec

----------


## zevage

> 5 KWh την ημέρα κατανάλωση , δηλαδη 1825 kwh τον χρόνο κατανάλωση ; ( 365 ευρω τον χρόνο με 0.2 ευρω η κιλοβατώρα ; ) Είσαι σίγουρος ; Αν ναι και η κατανάλωση ειναι φυσιολογική  ( χωρίς βλάβη )  ... εγω θα το πέταγα κατευθείαν  χωρίς δευτερη σκέψη !!!
> 
> Και θα έπαιρνα ενα Α+++ με κατανάλωση το ένα  δεκατο πέμπτο !!! ( 0.34 kwh την μέρα  ,    124 τον χρόνο ...   ) 
> 
> τυχαίο λινκ ...  http://www.gorenje.co.uk/products/co...3r/530642#spec


Κατ' αρχή αυτό που μου γραφεις ειναι ψυγειάκι. Το δικό μου έχει μιαμιση φορά μεγαλύτερο χωρο συντηρησης και σαν αυτο που αναφερεις εχει χωρο ψυξης. 
Ψαχνω να βρω αν η καταναλωση 0,34kWh την ημέρα εχει λογική. Σημαινει οτι καταναλωνει 340W την ημερα!!!! Πόσα W να ειναι το μοτερ, ανεμιστηρια φωτα κλπ? Ποσες ωρες να δουλεύει με κανονική χρήση (μια νορμαλ οικογένεια)?
Ειναι δυνατόν να πηγαινει -18C ψυξη , 4C συντηρηση σταθερά με 340W? Εμένα δεν μου φαινεται λογικό. Εκτος αν δεν το ανοιγουν ποτέ ή κανα δυο φορές τη μερα.
Επισης κοιταζοντας αυτο που αναφερεις διαβάζω (αν δεν κανω λαθος) οτι:
Ειναι 80W, δηλαδή δουλεύει 4 ωρες την ημέρα συνολικά? Μαλλον αν δεν το ανοιγουμε.
Σε 24 ωρες καταψυχει 2χλγ!! δηλαδη κρεας για δυο γευματα!!! Παρα πολύ λίγο. Εχει χωρο ψύξης 25λιτ και τα 2 χλγ ειναι ας πουμε 3λιτ, δηλαδή αν βάλουμε 15 λιτ θα κανει καμια εβδομάδα να τα ψύξει? 
Τα 340W δεν μου φαινονται λογικά. Οπως αναφερει ο Πετρος πιο πανω, σαν no frost μονο απο τις αποψύξεις δεν θα καταναλώνει 0,5kWh την ημέρα?

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτό http://www.comelectric.gr/ViewShopPr...ductId=2866487
Τυχαία το δεύτερο προτεινόμενο του σκρουτζ έχει στα χαρτιά 180kwh ετήσια κατανάλωση.περιπου 500w/τη μέρα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> ....η κατανάλωση σε αυτό το ψυγείο δεν μπορεί να είναι μικρότερη απο 5 kW την ημέρα. 
> Επισημαίνω εδώ οτι ειμαστε πενταμελής οικογένεια με τρεις εφήβους, γεμάτο ψυγείο και χωρίς να κάνουμε προσπάθεια περιορισμού χρήσης καθότι θα ήταν άσκοπο (μιζερο και ενοχλητικό) με τοσο κόσμο. ...


Έχω ένα ψυγείο 23  ετών πιά σήμερα και έχω κάνει παρόμοιες μετρήσεις παλαιότερα. Όταν απουσιάζαμε από το σπίτι για 3 μέρες, κατέβαζα όλες τις ασφάλειες και άφηνα μόνο αυτή που αντιστοιχούσε στο ψυγείο. Μετρούσα την κατανάλωση όταν επέστρεφα και έβρισκα 5 Kwh ανά ημέρα (δλδ μόνο το ψυγείο δούλευε κι αυτό κλειστό) το ίδιο γινόταν και για 15 μέρες διακοπών. Τετραμελής οικογένεια και φαγανή, στις μέρες που είμασταν στο σπίτι (150+ τ.μ.) η κατανάλωση ήταν 10 - 11 Kwh την ημέρα συνολικά εκτός των πολύ ζεστών ημερών που λειτουργούσαν aircondition αρκετές ώρες. Λειτουργεί ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας, λάμπες οικονομίας και φυσικό αέριο (για να αντιληφθούμε τις υπόλοιπες καταναλώσεις) και τώρα που μεγάλωσαν τα παιδιά και δρουν ανεξάρτητα δεν έγινε και καμιά τρομερή μεταβολή.  Δηλαδή το ψυγείο μόνο του έκαιγε το μισό ρεύμα του σπιτιού έτσι κι αλλιώς. !!! Από ψύξη είχα πάντα -18 τσεκαρισμένο με κάθε είδους θερμόμετρο και δεν σκοπεύω να το αλλάξω ποτέ γιατί με βολεύει πολύ. Είναι αυτά με την κατάψυξη πάνω αλλά τεράστιους χώρους μέσα χωρίς άλλες "τσιτσινιές" (160 * 70 * 70) ούτε τεράστια τοιχώματα έχει. Αν πάλι το άλλαζα .... μοτέρ ίσως μόνο αν καεί κι αυτό. Δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη ούτε στα νέα ψυγεία αμερικάνικου τύπου (δύο πόρτες, νερά, παγάκια κλπ) ούτε στις νέες τεχνολογίες δήθεν ΑΑΑ+ κατανάλωσης γιατί εννοούν ότι ένα πακέτο βούτυρο θα συντηρήσεις και μην τρως πολύ, τι θα τα κάνεις ;;; εστιατόριο έχεις ;;;  κλπ !!! 
Για να καταλήξω, αν σε βολεύει κράτα το γιατί το κόστος νέου δεν θα αποσβεστεί εύκολα ούτε σου εγγυάται κανείς ότι το νέο θα βγει καλό. Φρόντισε για σωστό εξαερισμό στην πλάτη του να φεύγει ο ζεστός αέρας από τις ψύκτρες, καθάρισμα τους με βουρτσάκι, ηλεκτρική σκούπα κλπ 1-2 φορές τον χρόνο κατά την απόψυξη κι εκτός λειτουργίας. Δεν πιστεύω να υπάρχει κανένα "σεμεδάκι" ή άλλη τέτοια "ομορφιά" που να κρατά την ζέστη στις ψύκτρες και ανέβασε λίγο το όριο ψύξης αν νομίζεις ότι αυτό μπορεί να φταίει. Π.χ. το δικό μου είναι στο 2,5 από 7 max. Πάντως καίνε πολύ τα άτιμα !!!

----------


## nyannaco

> ...έβρισκα 5 Kwh ανά ημέρα





> ...το κόστος νέου δεν θα αποσβεστεί εύκολα


Αντιφάσκεις μάστορα! Αν το παλιό σου καίει €365 το χρόνο, ένα νέο που θα καίει τα μισά και (αρκετά) λιγότερο) θα αποσβετεί σε 3-4 χρόνια! Για μένα αυτό από μόνο του είναι ικανός λόγος να το αλλάξεις.

----------

vasilimertzani (11-03-18)

----------


## aktis

Ενα καινουριο μεγάλο side by side με 400 lt συντήρηση και 200 κατάψυξη  ( σαν 2 "ψυγειάκια"  που λές )  , κατηγορίας Α++ , ανεβαίνει στο τριπλάσιο  απο αυτο που είπα πριν 
και πηγαίνει στις 375 Kwh το χρόνο . Και πάλι ,όμως ,  ειναι το ενα πέμπτο από το παλιό ...

τυχαιο  Α++ 400+200 lt  ...   http://www.comelectric.gr/ViewShopPr...ductId=2805415

αυτο μαλλον ειναι το δικό σου General Electric TFF-24R     ,  668 lt ψύξη  + 242 λτ κατάψυξη  ; ( 23.6 + 8.58 cf  ή ειναι  23.6 cf σύνολο , δεν πολυκατάλαβα την διαφήμιση  του 1973 !!! )  
https://books.google.gr/books?id=4bS...FF-24R&f=false

----------


## zevage

> Ενα καινουριο μεγάλο side by side με 400 lt συντήρηση και 200 κατάψυξη  ( σαν 2 "ψυγειάκια"  που λές )  , κατηγορίας Α++ , ανεβαίνει στο τριπλάσιο  απο αυτο που είπα πριν 
> και πηγαίνει στις 375 Kwh το χρόνο . Και πάλι ,όμως ,  ειναι το ενα πέμπτο από το παλιό ...
> 
> τυχαιο  Α++ 400+200 lt  ...   http://www.comelectric.gr/ViewShopPr...ductId=2805415
> 
> αυτο μαλλον ειναι το δικό σου General Electric TFF-24R     ,  668 lt ψύξη  + 242 λτ κατάψυξη  ; ( 23.6 + 8.58 cf  ή ειναι  23.6 cf σύνολο , δεν πολυκατάλαβα την διαφήμιση  του 1973 !!! )  
> https://books.google.gr/books?id=4bS...FF-24R&f=false


Συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά το τριπλάσιο του 180 ειναι 540kWh. 
Το δικό μας ειναι το TFF24RBB και ειναι ετσι ακριβως:GE FRIDGE.jpg
Το εφεραν απο Αμερικη στις αρχες του 1990. Δεν εχω καταφερει να εντοπίσω σήμερα καποιο με παρομοιους χωρους, ραφια συρταρια κλπ. Καποια που πλησιάζουν ξεφεύγουν πολύ σε διαστάσεις και κόστος (πάνω απο 2500 ευρω)
Δύσκολα θα το αποχωριστούμε. Μακαρι να κρατήσει για παντα.
Για τα καινουργια εκτός οτι ειναι μικρά διαβάζω οτι έχουν πολλά προβλήματα αντοχής.
Τωρα για την κατανάλωση, όπως αναφέρεται και παραπάνω, αυτες οι καταναλώσεις 400-500 kWh το χρόνο είμαι πλέον βέβαιος οτι αναφέρονται σε χρήση με το ψυγείο σχεδόν άδειο και ανοιγμα-κλείσιμο ελάχιστες φορές την ημέρα.  
Το δικό μας εκτός απο "τερας" ειναι εντελώς γεμάτο (δεν χωράει τιποτα απολύτως) και ανοιγωκλείνει συνέχεια.  Μονο τη νυχτα (στον υπνο)  "ησυχάζει". Στην αναμονή μετράει κατανάλωση 18W. 
Πιστεύω οτι ενα απο τα σύγχρονα με τη χρήση που του κάνουμε εμείς θα καταναλώνει αντίστοιχη (με το μέγεθός του) ενέργεια. Ενα μοτερ 250W αμα δουλεύει 15h την ημέρα, με ανεμιστηρια, φωτακια, αναμονή κλπ σιγά να μη καταναλώνει 400W την ημέρα.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Είναι  220V  ή  110  με μετασχηματιστή;

----------


## zevage

> Είναι  220V  ή  110  με μετασχηματιστή;


Ειναι 220V για Ευρωπη.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αντιφάσκεις μάστορα! Αν το παλιό σου καίει €365 το χρόνο, ένα νέο που θα καίει τα μισά και (αρκετά) λιγότερο) θα αποσβετεί σε 3-4 χρόνια! Για μένα αυτό από μόνο του είναι ικανός λόγος να το αλλάξεις.


Δεν αντιφάσκω αγαπητέ, θα αποσβεστεί αν συντηρείς ένα πακέτο βούτυρο μόνο .....

----------


## zevage

> Δεν αντιφάσκω αγαπητέ, θα αποσβεστεί αν συντηρείς ένα πακέτο βούτυρο μόνο .....


Μονο αν τρως τις φρυγανιές σκετες (δεν το χρησιμοποιείς)!!! :Biggrin:  
Και θα κανεις απόσβεση (για αυτά τα ποσά) αν δεν χαλάσει και θες αλλα τοσα να το επισκευάσεις.
 Γιατι απ' οτι διαβάζω σε διαφορες αξιολογήσεις αυτά που κοστίζουν μεχρι 1500 ευρώ αντέχουν το πολύ μια πενταετία. Μετά όλο και κάτι παρουσιάζουν και συνήθως ειναι ασύμφορη η επισκευή.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Επειδή γράφονται μερικές ανακρίβειες .
Το ψυγείο είτε ένα βούτυρο έχει μέσα είτε μια αγελάδα την ίδια ενέργεια καίει για να συντηρήσει την θερμοκρασία που έχει.
Καιει όμως πολύ περισσότερο στο να καταφέρει να μειώσει την θερμοκρασία στην αγελάδα από ότι στο βούτυρο.
Καίει όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα και φεύγει η θερμοκρασία στο περιβάλλον.

----------

nyannaco (11-03-18)

----------


## nyannaco

Επισης ειναι πολυ επιβαρυντικά για την κατανάλωση τα είδη που μπαίνουν ζεστά για να κρυώσουν. Το γάλα που έρχεται και μπαινει κρυο επιβαρύνει πολυ λιγοτερο απο μια μπυρα που έρχεται σε θερμοκρασια περιβάλλοντος, κι ας ειναι διπλή ποσότητα το γάλα απο τη μπυρα.
Στο άνοιγμα της πόρτας, παιζει επισης πολυ μεγαλη σημασία ο χρόνος. Σε ενα γρήγορο άνοιγμα που αλλάζει απλα ο αερας του χώρου, δεν έγινε και καμμια καταστροφή, γιατι ο αερας εχει πολυ μικρη θερμοχωρητικοτητα. Αν ομως μενει πεντε δέκα λεπτα ανοιχτή η πόρτα και αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασια των τροφίμων, εκει αρχίζει και ανεβαίνει παραπανω η κατανάλωση.
Επισης, επιβαρυντική για την κατανάλωση ειναι η υγρασια, οποτε τα ξεσκέπαστα φαγητά στο ψυγειο επισης επιβαρύνουν την κατανάλωση.

----------


## zevage

> Επειδή γράφονται μερικές ανακρίβειες .
> Το ψυγείο είτε ένα βούτυρο έχει μέσα είτε μια αγελάδα την ίδια ενέργεια καίει για να συντηρήσει την θερμοκρασία που έχει.
> Καιει όμως πολύ περισσότερο στο να καταφέρει να μειώσει την θερμοκρασία στην αγελάδα από ότι στο βούτυρο.
> Καίει όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα και φεύγει η θερμοκρασία στο περιβάλλον.


Χωρις παρεξήγηση ποια ειναι η ανακρίβεια που γραφτηκε?
Αυτο υποστηριζουμε και οι υπόλοιποι. Αν δεν το ανοιγεις, αν δεν βαζεις και βγαζεις πραγματα, δηλαδή δεν μεταβαλεις τις ψυκτικές απαιτήσεις τοτε μπορει και να καιει μιση κιλοβατωρα την ημέρα, αν και μονο για να διατηρήσει τη no frost ικανότητα πρεπει μεσω των ημερήσιων αποψύξεων να καταναλώσει πανω απο μια κιλοβατωρα την ημέρα, οπως αναφερθηκε πιο πανω. 
Οταν λέμε να συντηρήσει ενα πακετοο βουτυρο εννοούμε αυτο ακριβως να το χρησιμοποιούμε, οχι να το κλειδώσουμε. Αν βαζουμε και βγαζουμε μια αγελάδα 10 φορες την ημέρα θα καταναλώσει την ιδια ενεργεια με το να βαζουμε και να βγαζουμε ενα πακετο βουτυρο?
Αλλωστε εμεις μιλάμε για πραγματική χρηση απο οικογενεια και οχι απο cowboys (αγελαδάρηδες) :Biggrin: .

----------


## zevage

> Επισης ειναι πολυ επιβαρυντικά για την κατανάλωση τα είδη που μπαίνουν ζεστά για να κρυώσουν. Το γάλα που έρχεται και μπαινει κρυο επιβαρύνει πολυ λιγοτερο απο μια μπυρα που έρχεται σε θερμοκρασια περιβάλλοντος, κι ας ειναι διπλή ποσότητα το γάλα απο τη μπυρα.
> Στο άνοιγμα της πόρτας, παιζει επισης πολυ μεγαλη σημασία ο χρόνος. Σε ενα γρήγορο άνοιγμα που αλλάζει απλα ο αερας του χώρου, δεν έγινε και καμμια καταστροφή, γιατι ο αερας εχει πολυ μικρη θερμοχωρητικοτητα. Αν ομως μενει πεντε δέκα λεπτα ανοιχτή η πόρτα και αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασια των τροφίμων, εκει αρχίζει και ανεβαίνει παραπανω η κατανάλωση.
> Επισης, επιβαρυντική για την κατανάλωση ειναι η υγρασια, οποτε τα ξεσκέπαστα φαγητά στο ψυγειο επισης επιβαρύνουν την κατανάλωση.


Φιλε μου αν μενει 5 ή 10 λεπτά ειναι μεγάλη η χρονική διαφορά των 5 λεπτών!!! Και αμα μεινει 5 λεπτά ανοικτό σημαίνει οτι το ξέχασες ανοικτό. Για να γινει αντιληπτό το μεγεθος του χρονου σε 5 λεπτά με ταχύτητα 60χλμ/ωρα διανύεις 5χλμ!!!!
Εδω μιλάμε για κανονική χρήση απο κανονικούς ανθρώπους, που δεν ειναι δυνατο να κυνηγιουνται ή να μετρουν ποσα δευτερολεπτα ανοιξαν το ψυγειο. Ουτε βαζει κανεις ζεστο γαλα στο ψυγειο γιατι ολοι το αγοράζουμε κρυο και παστεριωμενο, οποτε δεν χρειάζεται βράσιμο, εκτος αν εχει κανενας την αγελάδα που εγραψαν παραπάνω και την αρμέγει :Wink: . Το αναφερω γιατι το εχω διαβασει και αλλού. Αλλωστε ολοι ξερουν οτι δεν βαζουμε ζεστα τροφιμα στο ψυγειο. 
Και οι μπυρες δεν ερχονται καυτές αλλά δεν τις πουλανε (δυστυχως) και προψυγμενες!!
Και για να το ανοιξεις γρηγορα - γρηγορα εχοντας βγάλει το πίσω-πισω τροφιμο που χρειάζεσαι τοτε εισαι ταχυδακτυλουργός, γιατι αν το βγάλεις με τον συνηθισμένο τρόπο και δείς το θερμόμετρο θα δεις ποσο πεφτει η θερμοκρασία και θα καταλάβεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και για να το ανοιξεις γρηγορα - γρηγορα εχοντας βγάλει το πίσω-πισω τροφιμο που χρειάζεσαι τοτε εισαι ταχυδακτυλουργός, γιατι αν το βγάλεις με τον συνηθισμένο τρόπο και δείς το θερμόμετρο θα δεις ποσο πεφτει η θερμοκρασία και θα καταλάβεις.


Τότε καλό θα ήταν να επιλέξεις με χωριστά διαμερίσματα έτσι ώστε οι απώλειες από κάθε άνοιγμα να είναι οι ελάχιστες . Άλλο να ανοίγεις 5 πόρτες μαζί για να πάρεις ένα λαχταριστό γιαουρτάκι και άλλο να ανοίγεις μία πόρτα με απώλεια του 1/5 ειδικά το καλοκαίρι .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHSEyR9iELQ

----------


## zevage

> Τότε καλό θα ήταν να επιλέξεις με χωριστά διαμερίσματα έτσι ώστε οι απώλειες από κάθε άνοιγμα να είναι οι ελάχιστες . Άλλο να ανοίγεις 5 πόρτες μαζί για να πάρεις ένα λαχταριστό γιαουρτάκι και άλλο να ανοίγεις μία πόρτα με απώλεια του 1/5 ειδικά το καλοκαίρι .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHSEyR9iELQ


Το συγκεκριμενο εκτος οτι μαλλον δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα (δεν το βρηκα πουθενά) υπολογίζω οτι θα ειναι και πανάκριβο.
Εγω παντως πιστεύω οτι οσο λιγότερο σύνθετο ειναι κατι τοσο πιο αξιόπιστο και ανθεκτικο ειναι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βάζοντας όλες τις παραμέτρους που ζητάς 
1) Να μην είναι ακριβό 
2) Να είναι όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερο σύνθετο 
3) ανθεκτικό 
4) Να μην έχει πρόβλημα για 5 άτομα και να ανοίγουν το ψυγείο όσες φορές θέλουν.
5) Να καίει τις λιγότερες Kwh .
O calculator υπολογιστής μου βγάζει το παρακάτω ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3abp-Tw6sI&t=114s
Σου κάνει ?  :Lol:

----------


## zevage

Ωραιο ειναι αλλά ειναι λίγο μικρό  :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Για να γινει αντιληπτό το μεγεθος του χρονου σε 5 λεπτά με ταχύτητα 60χλμ/ωρα διανύεις 12χλμ!!!!


 
  Αυτό  το  έβγαλες  με  κάποια  νέα  μέθοδο  υπολογισμού;

----------


## zevage

> Αυτό  το  έβγαλες  με  κάποια  νέα  μέθοδο  υπολογισμού;


Συγνωμη λαθος  :Huh: . Το διορθωνω.

----------


## zevage

> ..................ανέβασε λίγο το όριο ψύξης αν νομίζεις ότι αυτό μπορεί να φταίει. Π.χ. το δικό μου είναι στο 2,5 από 7 max. Πάντως καίνε πολύ τα άτιμα !!!


Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ακομη και οταν δεν ακουγεται να δουλεύει κατι βλεπω καταναλωση 20-25W. 
Δεν εχει καποιο πανελ ενδείξεων ηλεκτρονικο και οι λαμπες μεσα ειναι σιγουρα σβηστες. 
Γνωρίζετε που οφείλεται?

----------


## tipos

> Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ακομη και οταν δεν ακουγεται να δουλεύει κατι βλεπω καταναλωση 20-25W. 
> Δεν εχει καποιο πανελ ενδείξεων ηλεκτρονικο και οι λαμπες μεσα ειναι σιγουρα σβηστες. 
> Γνωρίζετε που οφείλεται?


Εχει μια αντισταση που θερμαινει πισω απο τα χειρηστηρια του νερου και  του παγου για την αποφυγη υγρασιας και παγου στο κλαπε που βγαινουν τα  παγακια λογο ελλιπης μονωσης στο σημειο.Επισης βαλε και λιγο καταναλωση  απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη και απο το το timer της παγομηχανης και θα εχεις  ως αποτελεσμα αυτη την πολυ μικρη καταναλωση.

----------

zevage (12-03-18)

----------


## zevage

> Εχει μια αντισταση που θερμαινει πισω απο τα χειρηστηρια του νερου και  του παγου για την αποφυγη υγρασιας και παγου στο κλαπε που βγαινουν τα  παγακια λογο ελλιπης μονωσης στο σημειο.Επισης βαλε και λιγο καταναλωση  απο τον χρονοδιακοπτη και απο το το timer της παγομηχανης και θα εχεις  ως αποτελεσμα αυτη την πολυ μικρη καταναλωση.


Πολυ μικρή δεν τη λες γιατι 20W*10h=0,2kWh/day, οταν τα σύγχρονα ισχυρίζονται 0,3-0,4kWh/day!

----------


## tipos

Εννοεις 0,02 και οχι 0.2.Μην δινεις σημασια σε 20watt

----------


## zevage

> Εννοεις 0,02 και οχι 0.2.Μην δινεις σημασια σε 20watt


Οχι εννοω 20Wx10h = 200W. Τις υπόλοιπες 14ώρες (υπολογίζω) δουλεύει σε κανονικά ψύξη.

----------


## tipos

Οπως και να το βλεπεις ειναι ενα παλιο ενεργοβορο ψυγειο με αντοχη στον χρονο.Ενα καινουργιο ειναι σαφως πιο οικονομικο αλλα χωρις αντοχη στον χρονο.Δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα.

----------


## zevage

> Οπως και να το βλεπεις ειναι ενα παλιο ενεργοβορο ψυγειο με αντοχη στον χρονο.Ενα καινουργιο ειναι σαφως πιο οικονομικο αλλα χωρις αντοχη στον χρονο.Δεν μπορουμε να τα εχουμε ολα.


Το θεμα ειναι (αυτο προσπαθω να αξιολογήσω) αν ειναι πραγματικές οι καταναλώσεις που ισχυρίζονται οι κατασκευαστές για τα νεα ψυγεια. Φυσικά για λειτουργια με κανονική και χωρις περιορισμούς χρηση απο μια οικογενεια. 
Επισημαίνοντας οτι περα απο το αμιγες κοστος των 1500 εως 2500 ευρώ (για ενα μεσο ψυγείο) πρεπει να υπολογίσουμε το κόστος μεταφοράς (απο καταστημα στο σπιτι) και το κοστος μεταφοράς εντος του σπιτιού, διότι αυτα τα ψυγεία (side by side) δεν μεταφερονται απο τις σκαλες αλλά με γερανό. Αυτο σημαίνει μια επιβάρυνση γυρω στα 300-500 ευρώ.
Αν λοιπόν ειναι πραγματική η καταναλωση 500-600 kWh τοτε ισως να συμφερει η αγορά ενος νεου ψυγείου με την προϋπόθεση οτι θα αντεξει τουλάχιστο 5 χρόνια. Το όφελος βέβαια δεν θα είναι άλλο (ετσι εκτιμώ) απο το να εχεις ενα καινουργιο ψυγείο. Αλλωστε δεν μπορεί να ειναι τυχαιο το γεγονος οτι εχουν εγγύηση μόνο 2-4χρόνια. Και αν χαλάσει μετα την 5ετία (όπου θα εχει γίνει η απόσβεση της αντικατάστασης του ΠΑΛΑΙΟΥ) η επόμενη αγορά ειναι βέβαιο οτι θα είναι ζημιογόνος λόγω μικρής κατανάλωσης.
Τονίζω εδώ οτι οι εγγυήσεις μάλλον δεν περιλαμβάνουν τις μεταφορές αυτών των συσκευών, οι οποίες είναι υψηλές.
Μάλλον τείνω να συμπεράνω οτι τελικά και σε βάθος δεκαετίας (αν αντέξει το "σαραβαλάκι" μου αλλα 10 χρονια) δεν συμφέρει να το αλλάξω.

----------


## tipos

Οι καταναλωσεις στα χαρτια των κατασκευαστων ειναι σαν τις καταναλωσεις καυσιμου των αυτοκινητων.Γινονται μετρησεις σε ενα ιδανικο περιβαλον και πιστα,αμα τα βγαλεις στο δρομο ειναι παντα 2 με 3 λιτρα μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση,καπως ετσι γινεται και με τις συσκευες.

----------


## zevage

> Οι καταναλωσεις στα χαρτια των κατασκευαστων ειναι σαν τις καταναλωσεις καυσιμου των αυτοκινητων.Γινονται μετρησεις σε ενα ιδανικο περιβαλον και πιστα,αμα τα βγαλεις στο δρομο ειναι παντα 2 με 3 λιτρα μεγαλυτερη καταναλωση,καπως ετσι γινεται και με τις συσκευες.


Αρα λοιπόν μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε οτι μια ονομαστική κατανάλωση για ψυγείο (ομοιων προδιαγραφών με αυτό που ήδη έχω) της τάξης 600kWh/ετος ειναι στην πραγματικότητα 900 με 1000kWh/ ετος.
Με αυτή την υπόθεση τότε σίγουρα δεν με συμφέρει να αλλάξω ψυγείο γιατί το δικό μου καταναλώνει περίπου 1700 αρα η διαφορά θεωρώ οτι είναι 1700-900=800kWh/ετος   800x0,20ευρω=160 ευρω/ετος. Για 5 χρονια ζωής του ψυγειου ειναι 160x5=800 ευρώ. Με 800 ευρω δεν αγοράζω ψυγείο ομοιων προδιαγραφών με αυτό που ήδη έχω.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Με 800 ευρω δεν αγοράζω ψυγείο ομοιων προδιαγραφών με αυτό που ήδη έχω.


Πάρε 2 μαζί από τα παρακάτω και κόλα τα δίπλα δίπλα με σελοτέιπ .
https://www.apothema.gr/indesit-li8-ff2-s-h-108318p
Έχεις και για τα 2 μαζί 500kwh / έτος. / 
Έχεις 660 λίτρα μικτά 
Έχεις κατάψυξη 8 αστέρων (και εδώ πάει μικτά )  :Lol: 
Άμα χαλάσει το 1 έχεις εφεδρεία το άλλο (κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν σε καλύπτει σε αυτό ) . :Tongue2: 
κατά την άποψη μου τα ψυγεία ντουλάπες είναι υπερεκτιμημένα σε κόστος .

----------

aktis (17-03-18), vasilimertzani (14-03-18)

----------


## zevage

> Πάρε 2 μαζί από τα παρακάτω και κόλα τα δίπλα δίπλα με σελοτέιπ .
> https://www.apothema.gr/indesit-li8-ff2-s-h-108318p
> Έχεις και για τα 2 μαζί 500kwh / έτος. / 
> Έχεις 660 λίτρα μικτά 
> Έχεις κατάψυξη 8 αστέρων (και εδώ πάει μικτά ) 
> Άμα χαλάσει το 1 έχεις εφεδρεία το άλλο (κανένας άλλος κατασκευαστής δεν σε καλύπτει σε αυτό ) .
> κατά την άποψη μου τα ψυγεία ντουλάπες είναι υπερεκτιμημένα σε κόστος .


Δεν χωράνε δύο ρε φίλε  :Rolleyes: !! Εχω χώρο για 95 εκ!!

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Με 800 ευρω δεν αγοράζω ψυγείο ομοιων προδιαγραφών με αυτό που ήδη έχω.


Ναι, δε λέει τίποτα η αγορά νέου. Συντήρησέ το όσο καλύτερα μπορείς, λάστιχα, αερισμό, καθαριότητα στις ψύκτρες πίσω κλπ

----------


## zevage

> Ναι, δε λέει τίποτα η αγορά νέου. Συντήρησέ το όσο καλύτερα μπορείς, λάστιχα, αερισμό, καθαριότητα στις ψύκτρες πίσω κλπ


Πως μπορώ να εκτιμήσω την κατάσταση στα λάστιχα (τσιμουχες)?
Επίσης η θερμοκρασία ψύξης -18C πόσο υποχρεωτική είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παρατηρώ επίσης οτι οταν σταματανε τα μοτερ η θερμοκρασία στον καταψύκτη ανεβαινει μεχρι και -2 εως 2. Μετα ξαναπαιρνει μπροστά και μειώνεται πάλι. Ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?


Ψάξε το εδώ γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί με αυτά που σου πρότεινε ο τελευταίος . 



> σταματανε τα μοτερ


 *Τα* μοτέρ?



> Μετα ξαναπαιρνει μπροστά και μειώνεται πάλι


 πόσο ? (σε ποια οριακή θερμοκρασία μειώνεται προτού ξανακόψει) .



> Ειναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?


 Αν ήταν φυσιολογικό οι 2 βαθμοί για κατάψυξη , τότε τα αναλώσιμα θα τα βάζαμε έξω στο μπαλκόνι .
Μπορεί ο θερμοστάτης να έχει ξεφτίσει μιας και είναι 20 χρονών . Μπορεί όπως σου είπε ο τελευταίος να θέλει ξεσκόνισμα στο πίσω μέρος . Μπορεί επειδή γίνεται συχνό άνοιγμα πόρτας και εντός λίγων ημερών μετά από χειροκίνητη απόψυξη να μπλοκάρει η απόδοση . Πρέπει να βρεθεί γιατί συμβαίνει αυτή η καθυστέρηση στην κατάψυξη που δεν έπρεπε να φτάνει στους 2 βαθμούς .

----------


## zevage

> Ψάξε το εδώ γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά μαζί με αυτά που σου πρότεινε ο τελευταίος . 
> *Τα* μοτέρ?
>  πόσο ? (σε ποια οριακή θερμοκρασία μειώνεται προτού ξανακόψει) .
>  Αν ήταν φυσιολογικό οι 2 βαθμοί για κατάψυξη , τότε τα αναλώσιμα θα τα βάζαμε έξω στο μπαλκόνι .
> Μπορεί ο θερμοστάτης να έχει ξεφτίσει μιας και είναι 20 χρονών . Μπορεί όπως σου είπε ο τελευταίος να θέλει ξεσκόνισμα στο πίσω μέρος . Μπορεί επειδή γίνεται συχνό άνοιγμα πόρτας και εντός λίγων ημερών μετά από χειροκίνητη απόψυξη να μπλοκάρει η απόδοση . Πρέπει να βρεθεί γιατί συμβαίνει αυτή η καθυστέρηση στην κατάψυξη που δεν έπρεπε να φτάνει στους 2 βαθμούς .


Τελικά οι μετρήσεις αυτές δεν ηταν ακριβείς. Εβαλα ψηφιακό θερμομετρο μέσα στο θαλαμο ψύξης (περίπου στο κεντρο) και οταν ξαναξεκινάει η θερμοκρασία είναι στους -11 και οταν σταματάει ειναι στους -14 εως -16. Αν υπολογίσουμε οτι η ακρίβεια ειναι σχετική, ο θάλαμος ειναι πιο γεματος κι απο γεματος και εχω τους θερμοστατες πιο ψυχρή συντηρηση και λιγότερο καταψυξη, τοτε πιστεύω οτι δεν ειναι ασχημα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> και εχω τους θερμοστατες πιο ψυχρή συντηρηση


Εδώ εννοείς το κλαπέ? θα πρέπει για την εποχή να έχει την μικρότερη ροή . Το καλοκαίρι το ανεβάζεις στην ροή (ή ακολουθείς οδηγίες κατασκευαστή) . 

Όταν στέλνεις περισσότερη ροή προς συντήρηση σε συνδυασμό με τα συχνά ανοίγματα πόρτας λογικά η κατάψυξη θα μείνει πίσω σε απόδοση.
Την διαβάθμιση θερμοστάτη την έχεις στο 5 από 9 , ανέβασε την λίγο και μείωσε του κλαπέ.
Τα σκούρα θα έρθουν το καλοκαίρι , οπότε τότε θα αλλάξεις και πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις .

----------


## zevage

> Εδώ εννοείς το κλαπέ? θα πρέπει για την εποχή να έχει την μικρότερη ροή . Το καλοκαίρι το ανεβάζεις στην ροή (ή ακολουθείς οδηγίες κατασκευαστή) . 
> 
> Όταν στέλνεις περισσότερη ροή προς συντήρηση σε συνδυασμό με τα συχνά ανοίγματα πόρτας λογικά η κατάψυξη θα μείνει πίσω σε απόδοση.
> Την διαβάθμιση θερμοστάτη την έχεις στο 5 από 9 , ανέβασε την λίγο και μείωσε του κλαπέ.
> Τα σκούρα θα έρθουν το καλοκαίρι , οπότε τότε θα αλλάξεις και πάλι τις ρυθμίσεις .


Μετά απο μετρήσεις, που κανω όλες αυτες τις μερες που ανεβασα το θεμα, διαπιστώνω οτι η μικρότερη κατανάλωση ειναι με το κλαπέ ανοικτό και είναι 4,95kWh/ημερα. Η θερμοκρασία στην συντήρηση ειναι min 4.5 και max 7.5 ενω στη ψυξη ειναι min -14 και max -10.5 (min την στιγμη που σταματαει το μοτερ και max τη στιγμη που ξαναξεκινάει). Οι μετρήσεις στη θερμοκρασία δεν θεωρώ οτι ειναι απόλυτης ακρίβειας και πιστεύω οτι οι πραγματικές ειναι μάλλον χαμηλότερες 1 εως 3 βαθμούς.
Θα δοκιμάσω να αφησω το κλαπε ανοικτό και θα μετρήσω με αλλαγές στο θερμοστάτη που τωρα ειναι στο 5 απο 9.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Αγαπητέ Ζάχο, νομίζω ότι ειπώθηκαν πολλά και όλα. Χώρο δεν έχεις μεγαλύτερο, λεφτά δεν θέλεις να δώσεις παραπάνω αφού δεν είσαι σίγουρος αν θα αξίζουν και δίκιο έχεις. Κράτα το όπως είναι και έλεγξε αν πατάνε σωστά τα λάστιχα της πόρτας. Αν έχεις υποψία ότι το μοτέρ π.χ. δεν πάει καλά βρες ένα ψαγμένο μάστορα να το συντηρήσει ή να το αλλάξει. Κράτα μακριά την "εξαδέλφη που ανοίγει το ψυγείο καί αρχίζει να βγάζει λόγο" (έχω εγώ μια τέτοια)   Τελική βοηθητική πρόταση να αλλάξεις πάροχο Ηλεκ. Ρεύματος όπου θα έσωζες 3-4€ το μήνα max. Νομίζω έχεις κάνει όλες τις μετρήσεις σωστά αλλά μια φωτό δεν μας έδειξες να καταλάβουμε γενικότερα. Ειλικρινά θα βοηθούσε πολύ (περί της θέσης του κλπ. ) Κάπου αλλού ενώ γινόταν μια μακρόσυρτη συζήτηση αντίστοιχη με αυτή, μόλις βγήκε μια φωτό λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες και τα προβλήματα "με τη μία" ....

----------


## zevage

> Αγαπητέ Ζάχο, νομίζω ότι ειπώθηκαν πολλά και όλα. Χώρο δεν έχεις μεγαλύτερο, λεφτά δεν θέλεις να δώσεις παραπάνω αφού δεν είσαι σίγουρος αν θα αξίζουν και δίκιο έχεις. Κράτα το όπως είναι και έλεγξε αν πατάνε σωστά τα λάστιχα της πόρτας. Αν έχεις υποψία ότι το μοτέρ π.χ. δεν πάει καλά βρες ένα ψαγμένο μάστορα να το συντηρήσει ή να το αλλάξει. Κράτα μακριά την "εξαδέλφη που ανοίγει το ψυγείο καί αρχίζει να βγάζει λόγο" (έχω εγώ μια τέτοια)   Τελική βοηθητική πρόταση να αλλάξεις πάροχο Ηλεκ. Ρεύματος όπου θα έσωζες 3-4€ το μήνα max. Νομίζω έχεις κάνει όλες τις μετρήσεις σωστά αλλά μια φωτό δεν μας έδειξες να καταλάβουμε γενικότερα. Ειλικρινά θα βοηθούσε πολύ (περί της θέσης του κλπ. ) Κάπου αλλού ενώ γινόταν μια μακρόσυρτη συζήτηση αντίστοιχη με αυτή, μόλις βγήκε μια φωτό λύθηκαν όλες οι απορίες και τα προβλήματα "με τη μία" ....


Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτος και επισημαινω οτι η απόσταση πλατης ψυγειου με τον τοιχο ειναι 45 εκ και ειναι ανοικτό απο το πάτωμα εως το ταβανι. Δεν ειναι δηλαδή ακριβώς κλεισμένο σε ντουλάπι, το πίσω μέρος ειναι εντελώς ανοικτό. Επίσης πάνω απο το ψυγείο που φαινονται ραφια υπάρχει κενό 15 εκ. Το πίσω μέρος ειναι κλειστό με λαμαρινα. Δεν πρεπει να εχει τιποτα ψυκτικό εκτός απο μόνωση. Φαινεται στην φωτο 4. Επίσης εκανα λάθος σε προηγούμενη απάντηση. Εχει μετασχηματιστή απο 110 σε 220 V, ενα "αρκούδι" 1000W!! Ισως γι' αυτό καιει 20-25W σε αναμονή!!!!
GE FRIDGE 1.jpg GE FRIDGE 2.jpg GE FRIDGE 3.jpg GE FRIDGE 4.jpg
Θεωρώ βέβαιο οτι εχει ιδανικό αερισμό.
Κάτω απο το ψυγείο έκανα καθαρισμό προχθές βγαζοντας τις περσίδες και τη λεκάνη υγρων αποψυξης-υδρατμών (πολύ πραμα, "μαλί¨κλπ). Εκει πρεπει να εχει τα ψυκτικά. Βλεπω σχαρα, τον συμπιεστή, ανεμιστήρα και χαλκινα εξαρτήματα. 
Κατα την αποψυξη τραβαει γύρω στα 650W. Το είδα στο μετρητή.. Πρεπει να κάνει τουλάχιστο 2 φορες την ημέρα (αυτό είδα), μπορεί και παραπάνω.

  Τελικά πώς μπορώ να εκτιμήσω την κατάσταση στα λάστιχα (τσιμουχες)? Ποια ειναι τα σημάδια φθοράς και ανάγκης αντικατάστασης?

Επίσης η θερμοκρασία ψύξης -18C πόσο υποχρεωτική είναι? Εχω διαβάσει διάφορα αλλά δεν ειμαι σίγουρος οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικό. Τα περισσότερα που αναφερονται ειναι ομοια με αυτό:  https://iliaxtida.wordpress.com/2013...%ce%ae-%cf%8d/
Εμένα περισσότερο μου αρέσει αυτό: http://www.chemeng.ntua.gr/courses/s...E%9E%CE%97.pdf
επειδή ειναι πιο επιστημονικό.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ανεβαζω μερικες φωτος και επισημαινω οτι η απόσταση πλατης ψυγειου με τον τοιχο ειναι 45 εκ και ειναι ανοικτό απο το πάτωμα εως το ταβανι. Δεν ειναι δηλαδή ακριβώς κλεισμένο σε ντουλάπι, το πίσω μέρος ειναι εντελώς ανοικτό. Επίσης πάνω απο το ψυγείο που φαινονται ραφια υπάρχει κενό 15 εκ.
> Θεωρώ βέβαιο οτι εχει ιδανικό αερισμό.
> Κάτω απο το ψυγείο έκανα καθαρισμό προχθές βγαζοντας τις περσίδες και τη λεκάνη υγρων αποψυξης-υδρατμών (πολύ πραμα, "μαλί¨κλπ) 
> Αυτό για το οποίο δεν εχω εικόνα ειναι η πλάτη του και δεν εχουμε κανει ποτε καθαρισμό πίσω. Πριν απο πολλά χρονια (10-15) ειχα κανει μια επισκευή σε ενα σωληνάκι που παει το νερό στην παγομηχανή αλλά δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου πως ειναι πίσω. Εχουμε προγραμματίσει να το κάνουμε αμεσα. 
>   Τελικά πώς μπορώ να εκτιμήσω την κατάσταση στα λάστιχα (τσιμουχες)? Ποια ειναι τα σημάδια φθοράς και ανάγκης αντικατάστασης?
> Επίσης η θερμοκρασία ψύξης -18C πόσο υποχρεωτική είναι? Εχω διαβάσει διάφορα αλλά δεν ειμαι σίγουρος οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικό. Τα περισσότερα που αναφερονται ειναι ομοια με αυτό:  https://iliaxtida.wordpress.com/2013...%ce%ae-%cf%8d/
> Εμένα περισσότερο μου αρέσει αυτό: http://www.chemeng.ntua.gr/courses/s...E%9E%CE%97.pdf
> επειδή ειναι πιο επιστημονικό.


Μια χαρά είναι όλα όπως τα λες, αν δουλεύει καλά άστο όπως είναι. Λάστιχα εννοώ της πόρτας προς το τοίχωμα του ψυγείου. Όχι τίποτα τσιμούχες, άλλα πράγματα αυτά. Και ενημερωμένο πολύ σε βρίσκω αλλά μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας !!! Όλου του κόσμου τα ψυγεία λειτουργούν άψογα ;;; ή νομίζεις ότι ψάχτηκε κανείς τόσο, όσο εσύ κι εγώ και άλλοι πέντε !!! 
Κάτσε ήσυχος κι όταν βρείς ευκαιρία κάνε έναν πιο ενδελεχή καθαρισμό στις ψύκτρες και τέλος !!!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Εκτός  του  συνεχούς  φορτίου  του  μετασχηματιστή, έχεις  να  αντιμετωπίσεις  και  τη  μειωμένη  απόδοση  του  συμπιεστή  λόγω  συχνότητας  από  60 σε 50 Hz. Λιγότερες  στροφές = λιγότερη  απόδοση = περισσότερος  χρόνος  λειτουργίας  μέχρι  την  επίτευξη  της  επιθυμητής  θερμοκρασίας.

----------

zevage (18-03-18)

----------


## zevage

> Μια χαρά είναι όλα όπως τα λες, αν δουλεύει καλά άστο όπως είναι. Λάστιχα εννοώ της πόρτας προς το τοίχωμα του ψυγείου. Όχι τίποτα τσιμούχες, άλλα πράγματα αυτά. Και ενημερωμένο πολύ σε βρίσκω αλλά μην τρελλαθούμε κιόλας !!! Όλου του κόσμου τα ψυγεία λειτουργούν άψογα ;;; ή νομίζεις ότι ψάχτηκε κανείς τόσο, όσο εσύ κι εγώ και άλλοι πέντε !!! 
> Κάτσε ήσυχος κι όταν βρείς ευκαιρία κάνε έναν πιο ενδελεχή καθαρισμό στις ψύκτρες και τέλος !!!


Για αυτα τα λαστιχα λεω και εγω. Πως καταλαβαινουμε αν ειναι φθαρμένα? Πάντως με ψηλάφηση δεν αισθάνομαι να εχει διαρροή ψύξης απο τα λάστιχα.
Οι ψύκτρες τι είναι?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κάτω απο το ψυγείο έκανα καθαρισμό προχθές βγαζοντας τις περσίδες και τη λεκάνη υγρων αποψυξης-υδρατμών (πολύ πραμα, "μαλί¨κλπ). Εκει πρεπει να εχει τα ψυκτικά. *Βλεπω σχαρα*, τον συμπιεστή, ανεμιστήρα και χαλκινα εξαρτήματα.


αυτή η "σχάρα" (και όχι οι πλαστικές περσίδες / καπάκια ) δώσε σημασία και καθάρισε την πολύ καλά από σκόνες κτλ . Κατόπιν επανέλαβε ελέγχους για απόδοση.
Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια καθαρή φωτό την ταμπέλα που έχει στο πίσω τοίχωμα ?

----------


## zevage

> αυτή η "σχάρα" (και όχι οι πλαστικές περσίδες / καπάκια ) δώσε σημασία και καθάρισε την πολύ καλά από σκόνες κτλ . Κατόπιν επανέλαβε ελέγχους για απόδοση.
> Μπορείς να βγάλεις μια καθαρή φωτό την ταμπέλα που έχει στο πίσω τοίχωμα ?


Δεν λεει κατι. Λεει πως να συνδεσεις με παροχή νερού.

----------


## zevage

> Πως μπορώ να εκτιμήσω την κατάσταση στα λάστιχα (τσιμουχες)?
> Επίσης η θερμοκρασία ψύξης -18C πόσο υποχρεωτική είναι?


Επανερχομαι με το παραπανω ερωτημα σχετικά με τη θερμοκρασία ψύξης. 
Ποσο υποχρεωτική ειναι οι -16 εως -18 στην ψύξη?
Ιδιαιτερα στα παλιά ψυγεία?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πρέπει να αναφέρεις το γενικό σκεπτικό , γιατί αν αναφερθούμε π.χ. σε ψυγείο συντήρησης κρασιών η απάντηση θα είναι ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΑΠΟΘΗΚΕΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΨΥΓΜΕΝΩΝ ΤΡΟΦΙΜΩΝ

 Κάνε  αναζήτηση  με  την  ανωτέρω  πρόταση. Θα  βρεις  απαντήσεις.
  Χοντρικά: όσο  χαμηλότερη  θερμοκρασία, τόσο  μικρότερη  αλλοίωση  των  τροφών  και  των  κινδύνων  και  μεγαλύτερο  το χρονικό  διάστημα  αποθήκευσης

----------


## zevage

> Πρέπει να αναφέρεις το γενικό σκεπτικό , γιατί αν αναφερθούμε π.χ. σε ψυγείο συντήρησης κρασιών η απάντηση θα είναι ότι δεν είναι υποχρεωτική.


Οικιακη χρήση. Δεν ειμαστε κυνηγοί ή ψαράδες για να αποθηκεύουμε για 12 μηνες και πάνω κρεατα.
Συνηθης χρηση απο οικογένεια. 
Μετά απο 2 μηνες μετρήσεων και αφου καλεσα και το service της GE στην πόλη μας και μας διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν χρειαζεται ψυκτικο υγρο, δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικο μοτερ (λόγω παλαιότητας, 40 ετών) για αλλαγή (τηλεφωνησε μπροστα μου) και γενικά το ψυγείο δεν δουλεύει ασχημα, διαπίστωσα οτι:
 η ελάχιστη κατανάλωση ρεύματος είναι περίπου 5 εως 5.5 kwh την ημέρα με το κλαπετο εντελώς ανοικτό, ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 4 (απο 9) και θερμοκρασίες ψύξης όχι πάνω απο -10 εως -11 και συντήρησης 2 εως 3. 
Για θερμοκρασίες ψυξης -18 εως -20 και συντήρησης 4  εως 5 κλαπετο στο D (πολύ κλειστό), ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 5 (απο 9) και καταναλωση 7.5 εως 8.5 kwh την ημέρα. 
Για θερμοκρασίες ψυξης -11 εως -14 και συντήρησης 3  εως 4 κλαπετο στο Α (στη μεση), ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 3 (απο 9) και καταναλωση 6 εως 6.5 kwh την  ημέρα.
Σε ενδιαμεσες ρυθμίσεις αναλογες καταναλώσεις. Το ψυγειο γεματο φουλ και η χρήση όπως εχω αναφερει στην αρχή του νήματος. Λειτουργία παγομηχανης κανονική (χτυπα ξύλο!!!)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Κοίτα για τα σημερινά δεδομένα και της αυστηρότητας υγειονομικής πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τους κανόνες #66.

Επειδή  άσχετα με κανόνες , γενικά αδιαφορώ για αυτούς  τους κανόνες και θέλω να εκφράσω και τις δικές μου απόψεις .
Σημείωσε ότι πριν λίγα χρόνια , ας πούμε ψυγεία του 70 - 80 - 90s στην κατάψυξη πολλά από αυτά έδιναν μετά βίας 11 - 14 βαθμούς (κατάψυξη και συντήρηση μία και ενιαία χωρίς ιδιαίτερα χωρίσματα και χωριστούς θαλάμους .
Υγειονομικά δημιουργήθηκε κανένας πανικός? όχι .
Αν πάμε πιο πίσω 40 - 50 - 60s τα ψυγεία ήταν χωρίς ρεύμα και αγόραζες πάγο από τον παγοπώλη (θερμοκρασία πάγου 0C )
Αν πάμε ακόμη πιο πίσω έβλεπες για ψυγεία κάτι ξύλινα ντουλάπια με σίτες για να μην πηγαίνουν μύγες ..... υγειονομικά έπαθε κανείς κάτι? όχι . Απλά οι τότε άνθρωποι λειτουργούσαν με μέτρο και πρόγραμμα (αναφέρομαι στην δήλωση σου που φουλάρισες το ψυγείο ). Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά έχεις ψυγείο  παντελώς ακατάλληλο ενεργειακά για την εποχή (βλέπε πιο πριν με τα 2 Indesit ψυγεία που σου είπα να τα κολλήσεις με σελοτέιπ).

Έρχονται τώρα κάτι γαλαζοβράκια να μας πουν περί υγειονομικών υποχρεώσεων κτλ (εν μέρη έχουν δίκιο ... αλλά ).
Το θέμα που πρέπει να σκεφτείς σοβαρά είναι τις πρώτες απαντήσεις 2# / 3# / 4# κτλ και δεν είναι λύση να παίξεις με τις θερμοκρασίες συμβιβαστικά .

----------


## zevage

> Κοίτα για τα σημερινά δεδομένα και της αυστηρότητας υγειονομικής πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις τους κανόνες #66.
> 
> Επειδή  άσχετα με κανόνες , γενικά αδιαφορώ για αυτούς  τους κανόνες και θέλω να εκφράσω και τις δικές μου απόψεις .
> Σημείωσε ότι πριν λίγα χρόνια , ας πούμε ψυγεία του 70 - 80 - 90s στην κατάψυξη πολλά από αυτά έδιναν μετά βίας 11 - 14 βαθμούς (κατάψυξη και συντήρηση μία και ενιαία χωρίς ιδιαίτερα χωρίσματα και χωριστούς θαλάμους .
> Υγειονομικά δημιουργήθηκε κανένας πανικός? όχι .
> Αν πάμε πιο πίσω 40 - 50 - 60s τα ψυγεία ήταν χωρίς ρεύμα και αγόραζες πάγο από τον παγοπώλη (θερμοκρασία πάγου 0C )
> Αν πάμε ακόμη πιο πίσω έβλεπες για ψυγεία κάτι ξύλινα ντουλάπια με σίτες για να μην πηγαίνουν μύγες ..... υγειονομικά έπαθε κανείς κάτι? όχι . Απλά οι τότε άνθρωποι λειτουργούσαν με μέτρο και πρόγραμμα (αναφέρομαι στην δήλωση σου που φουλάρισες το ψυγείο ). Όχι μόνο αυτό αλλά έχεις ψυγείο  παντελώς ακατάλληλο ενεργειακά για την εποχή (βλέπε πιο πριν με τα 2 Indesit ψυγεία που σου είπα να τα κολλήσεις με σελοτέιπ).
> 
> Έρχονται τώρα κάτι γαλαζοβράκια να μας πουν περί υγειονομικών υποχρεώσεων κτλ (εν μέρη έχουν δίκιο ... αλλά ).
> Το θέμα που πρέπει να σκεφτείς σοβαρά είναι τις πρώτες απαντήσεις 2# / 3# / 4# κτλ και δεν είναι λύση να παίξεις με τις θερμοκρασίες συμβιβαστικά .


Αρχιζω και σκεφτομαι σοβαρά την αντικατασταση του ψυγείου.
Επειδή ομως ειμαι λίγο "κεφάλας" λεω να κανω μια τελευταια ενεργεια. Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαιος οτι ο θερμοστάτης δεν λειτουργεί.
Το μοτερ δεν κόβει. Το κουμπί στο 1 (απο 9) και το κλαπετο φουλ ανοιχτό, θερμοκρασία συντηρησης 1.8 C και δεν κοβει.
Υποθετω οτι εχει ενα θερμοστατη, στη συντήρηση. Αυτο ειναι ερώτηση. 
Λεω να αντικαταστήσω τον θερμοστάτη σαν υστατη προσπαθεια να ρυθμισω την κατασταση.
Με μια πρωτη ιντερνετικη ματιά (ebay και ελλάδα) βλεπω ακριβά πραγματα.
Αυριο θα ρωτησω στο GE service.
Σε περιπτωση που ειναι ασύμφορο το κόστος μπορώ να βαλω κατι γενικης χρησης (universal) και αν ναι τι χαρακτηριστικά να προσεξω?
Η στήριξη στο ψυγείο θα λυθεί αν προκύψει.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαιος οτι ο θερμοστάτης δεν λειτουργεί.
> Το μοτερ δεν κόβει. Το κουμπί στο 1 (απο 9) και το κλαπετο φουλ ανοιχτό, θερμοκρασία συντηρησης 1.8 C και δεν κοβει.
> Υποθετω οτι εχει ενα θερμοστατη, στη συντήρηση. Αυτο ειναι ερώτηση. 
> Λεω να αντικαταστήσω τον θερμοστάτη σαν υστατη προσπαθεια να ρυθμισω την κατασταση.


Διάβασε τώρα το δικό σου μήνυμα στο #56 . Και θα καταλάβεις ότι μας μπερδεύεις συνεχώς . (ενώ στο #56 φαίνονται οι καλύτερες αποδόσεις για μέρες όπως λες ) και που δεν είχες το νεότερο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω , υποθέτω υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν είναι στον θερμοστάτη , αλλά πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται μετά από κάποιες μέρες χρήσης .
Και αυτό το πρόβλημα λογικά και στατιστικά θα το εστιάσουμε σε προβλήματα κατάψυξης (π.χ. φράζει από πάγους κτλ ) .
Τέτοια προβλήματα θα τα επιβεβαίωνες με παρακολούθηση με 2 ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα στους 2 χώρους ανεξάρτητα (κατάψυξης & συντήρησης ) π.χ. αν στις πρώτες μέρες όπως δηλώνεις στο #56 είχες ήρεμες λειτουργίες και αποδόσεις (και έχεις σημειώσει τις στάνταρ θερμοκρασίες που είχε αυτές τις μέρες ) τότε στις επόμενες μέρες που θα αρχίσει να δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα και την βοήθεια των 2 θερμομέτρων στους ξεχωριστούς χώρους , θα βγάλεις και κάποιο συμπέρασμα τι συμβαίνει και γιατί .

----------


## zevage

> Διάβασε τώρα το δικό σου μήνυμα στο #56 . Και θα καταλάβεις ότι μας μπερδεύεις συνεχώς . (ενώ στο #56 φαίνονται οι καλύτερες αποδόσεις για μέρες όπως λες ) και που δεν είχες το νεότερο πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω , υποθέτω υπάρχει πρόβλημα που δεν είναι στον θερμοστάτη , αλλά πρόβλημα που δημιουργείται μετά από κάποιες μέρες χρήσης .
> Και αυτό το πρόβλημα λογικά και στατιστικά θα το εστιάσουμε σε προβλήματα κατάψυξης (π.χ. φράζει από πάγους κτλ ) .
> Τέτοια προβλήματα θα τα επιβεβαίωνες με παρακολούθηση με 2 ψηφιακά θερμόμετρα στους 2 χώρους ανεξάρτητα (κατάψυξης & συντήρησης ) π.χ. αν στις πρώτες μέρες όπως δηλώνεις στο #56 είχες ήρεμες λειτουργίες και αποδόσεις (και έχεις σημειώσει τις στάνταρ θερμοκρασίες που είχε αυτές τις μέρες ) τότε στις επόμενες μέρες που θα αρχίσει να δημιουργεί τα προβλήματα και την βοήθεια των 2 θερμομέτρων στους ξεχωριστούς χώρους , θα βγάλεις και κάποιο συμπέρασμα τι συμβαίνει και γιατί .


Ζητώ συγνωμη για το μπερδεμα. Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι τελευταια (γυρω στις 10 μερες) εντοπίζω το θεμα συνεχούς λειτουργίας. Και επειδή δεν ειμαι ολη μερα μπροστά στο ψυγειο να το παρακολουθώ υπολογίζω βασει της καταναλωσης ρευματος (που ελεγχω κυρίως το πρωϊ και μετά το απόγευμα) οτι δεν διακόπτει ή διακόπτει πολύ λίγες φορές (2 ή 3 ημερήσια). Θερμόμετρα εχω βάλει αλλά δεν βλεπω κατι περίεργο εκτός απο αυτό που λέω οτι βαζω το θερμοστάτη στην πρωτη θεση (1 απο 9) με το κλαπετο ολανοικτο και ενω το θερμόμετρο (στη συντήρηση) δείχνει γύρω στους δυο βαθμούς δεν κλεινει ο θερμοστάτης. 
Λες να υπάρχει και θερμοστάτης και στην καταψυξη? Στην καταψυξη η θερμοκρασία παει γύρω στους -15. 
Εννοειται οτι το ψυγείο ειναι σε κανονική χρήση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ακολούθησε τα εξής . Σε ότι ενέργειες κάνεις (με ρυθμίσεις κλαπέτου και θερμοστάτη) .
Έστω αποδεχόμαστε να θέσεις τον θερμοστάτη όπως λες παραπάνω στο 1 από 9 ..... και ......



> με το κλαπετο ολανοικτο και ενω το θερμόμετρο (στη συντήρηση) δείχνει γύρω στους δυο βαθμούς δεν κλεινει ο θερμοστάτης.


Τότε επειδή είδες τους 2 βαθμούς στην συντήρηση .... έπρεπε να επικεντρωθείς σε αυτό (ότι είναι υπερβολική η θερμοκρασία 2 βαθμούς στην συντήρηση ) . 
Και απλά μειώνεις το κλαπέτο (κλείνεις περισσότερο από το πλήρως ανοικτό που είχες επιλέξει ) ...... συνεχίζεις να ρυθμίζεις μέχρι να βλέπεις πάντα την θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης στα ανεκτά όρια (5 - 7 βαθμούς ) . Κατά προτίμηση χωρίς να ανοίγεις πόρτες (γιατί έτσι θα έχεις και λάθος ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίες ) .

Αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα ενισχύσει την θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης (που προς το παρόν λες φτάνει στους -15 ) αλλά επειδή θα έχεις μειώσει το κλαπέτο ..... τότε θα πάει η κατάψυξη π.χ από -15 σε -16 -17 κτλ . Αυτή η ενίσχυση ίσως καταφέρει να κόψει το ψυγείο ευκολότερα .

Με λίγα λόγια σου λέω τα εξής . Βάζεις παρωπίδες και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με την ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη (το αφήνεις όπως έχει πάντα στο 1 από 9 ) .
Κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου πάντα με το κλαπέτο με στόχο να έχεις σταθερά 5 - 7 βαθμούς .

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Άλλαξε  και  το  συμπιεστή και  βαλε  την  ανάλογη  ιπποδύναμη  στα  50Ηz, διότι ο  συμπιεστής  που  έχεις  είναι  60Ηz  και  δουλεύει  με  μειωμένη  απόδοση  και  υψηλή  κατανάλωση.

----------


## zevage

> Άλλαξε  και  το  συμπιεστή και  βαλε  την  ανάλογη  ιπποδύναμη  στα  50Ηz, διότι ο  συμπιεστής  που  έχεις  είναι  60Ηz  και  δουλεύει  με  μειωμένη  απόδοση  και  υψηλή  κατανάλωση.


Ημουν προθυμος να το κανω αλλά απο το service μου ειπαν οτι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα λόγω παλαιοτητας.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Τη  λύση  στο  θέμα  αλλαγής συμπιεστή  μπορεί  να  τη  δώσει  μόνο  ο  συνοικιακός  ψυκτικός, αρκεί  να  έχει  κέφι  να  ασχοληθεί.
  Χρειάζεσαι  συμπιεστή  220-230Volt/50Hz  και  ένα  ρελέ  110Volt  για  να  ενεργοποιείται  ο  συμπιεστής. Συμπιεστές  υπάρχουν  άπειροι  για  R134. Ο χρόνος  επισκευής  είναι  που  απωθεί  το  επίσημο  service, γιατί  η  αλλαγή  συμπιεστή  θα  είναι  δυο  ώρες  και  η  φόρτιση-παρακολούθηση  θα  είναι  δυο  μέρες. Πόσες  εργατώρες  να  χρεώσει  ο  επίσημος  για  να  είναι  ικανοποιητική  η  κοστολόγηση; Γι’ αυτό  είπε  ότι  δεν  γίνεται.
  Το  ψυγείο  πρέπει  να  πάει  σε  εργαστήριο  γιατί  χρειάζεται  δυο  μέρες  παρακολούθηση, λόγω  του  ότι  η  αλλαγή  από  R12  σε R134  θα  γίνει  εμπειρικά  και  η  ποσότητα  γραμμάριο-γραμμάριο.

----------


## zevage

> Τη  λύση  στο  θέμα  αλλαγής συμπιεστή  μπορεί  να  τη  δώσει  μόνο  ο  συνοικιακός  ψυκτικός, αρκεί  να  έχει  κέφι  να  ασχοληθεί.
>   Χρειάζεσαι  συμπιεστή  220-230Volt/50Hz  και  ένα  ρελέ  110Volt  για  να  ενεργοποιείται  ο  συμπιεστής. Συμπιεστές  υπάρχουν  άπειροι  για  R134. Ο χρόνος  επισκευής  είναι  που  απωθεί  το  επίσημο  service, γιατί  η  αλλαγή  συμπιεστή  θα  είναι  δυο  ώρες  και  η  φόρτιση-παρακολούθηση  θα  είναι  δυο  μέρες. Πόσες  εργατώρες  να  χρεώσει  ο  επίσημος  για  να  είναι  ικανοποιητική  η  κοστολόγηση; Γι’ αυτό  είπε  ότι  δεν  γίνεται.
>   Το  ψυγείο  πρέπει  να  πάει  σε  εργαστήριο  γιατί  χρειάζεται  δυο  μέρες  παρακολούθηση, λόγω  του  ότι  η  αλλαγή  από  R12  σε R134  θα  γίνει  εμπειρικά  και  η  ποσότητα  γραμμάριο-γραμμάριο.


Πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι εφικτο γιατι κατ' αρχή δε νομιζω να εχουμε εδώ (Λαμια) τετοια τεχνικη δυνατοτητα.
Για να βγει απο το σπίτι θελει γερανό και 3-4 ατομα. Το ίδιο για να μπει. δηλαδή 300+3*15=345 κατ' ελαχιστο και αλλα τοσα να επιστρεψει.
Η επισκευή και τα υλικά πόσο να κοστίζουν αραγε?

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Δεν  είναι  διαστημική  τεχνολογία. Αρκεί  ο  τεχνικός  να  θέλει  να ‘’ταλαιπωρηθεί’’. Τα  υλικά  δεν  θα  ξεπεράσουν  τα  140€. Η  εργασία  είναι  ανάλογη  του  κεφιού.

----------


## zevage

> Ακολούθησε τα εξής . Σε ότι ενέργειες κάνεις (με ρυθμίσεις κλαπέτου και θερμοστάτη) .
> Έστω αποδεχόμαστε να θέσεις τον θερμοστάτη όπως λες παραπάνω στο 1 από 9 ..... και ......
> 
> Τότε επειδή είδες τους 2 βαθμούς στην συντήρηση .... έπρεπε να επικεντρωθείς σε αυτό (ότι είναι υπερβολική η θερμοκρασία 2 βαθμούς στην συντήρηση ) . 
> Και απλά μειώνεις το κλαπέτο (κλείνεις περισσότερο από το πλήρως ανοικτό που είχες επιλέξει ) ...... συνεχίζεις να ρυθμίζεις μέχρι να βλέπεις πάντα την θερμοκρασία της συντήρησης στα ανεκτά όρια (5 - 7 βαθμούς ) . Κατά προτίμηση χωρίς να ανοίγεις πόρτες (γιατί έτσι θα έχεις και λάθος ενδείξεις θερμοκρασίες ) .
> 
> Αυτό όπως καταλαβαίνεις θα ενισχύσει την θερμοκρασία της κατάψυξης (που προς το παρόν λες φτάνει στους -15 ) αλλά επειδή θα έχεις μειώσει το κλαπέτο ..... τότε θα πάει η κατάψυξη π.χ από -15 σε -16 -17 κτλ . Αυτή η ενίσχυση ίσως καταφέρει να κόψει το ψυγείο ευκολότερα .
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια σου λέω τα εξής . Βάζεις παρωπίδες και δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με την ρύθμιση του θερμοστάτη (το αφήνεις όπως έχει πάντα στο 1 από 9 ) .
> Κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου πάντα με το κλαπέτο με στόχο να έχεις σταθερά 5 - 7 βαθμούς .


Δοκιμές σε εξέλιξη. 
Διαπίστωση οτι στη θεση C (αφου περασε απο τις Α και Β), που ειναι και η μεση κατασταση κατα τον κατασκευαστή, η θερμοκρασίες ειναι ισορροπημενες. -16 εως -18 στην καταψυξη, 3-5 συντήρηση. 
Θερμοστατης στο 1 και λειτουργια αδιακοπη. 
Χρηση ημερησια και οχι νυχτερινή, δηλαδη βαζουμε - βγαζουμε πραγματα.

----------


## zevage

> Δοκιμές σε εξέλιξη. 
> Διαπίστωση οτι στη θεση C (αφου περασε απο τις Α και Β), που ειναι και η μεση κατασταση κατα τον κατασκευαστή, η θερμοκρασίες ειναι ισορροπημενες. -16 εως -18 στην καταψυξη, 3-5 συντήρηση. 
> Θερμοστατης στο 1 και λειτουργια αδιακοπη. 
> Χρηση ημερησια και οχι νυχτερινή, δηλαδη βαζουμε - βγαζουμε πραγματα.


Ειμαι σχεδόν βεβαιος οτι ο θερμοστάτης δεν λειτουργεί καλά και ψαχνω για ανταλλακτικό.
Ο επισημος επισκευαστής λέει οτι δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικό και πρεπει να ψαξω κατι του εμπορίου, χωρίς να μου προτείνει κάποιο!!!!
Αυτο που έχει ειναι το WR9X5131 / 3ART5VH26.
Τι χαρακτηριστικά πρεπει να εχει για να δω?

----------


## zevage

Τελικα αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω στην αντικατασταση του GE με αυτό: https://www.skroutz.gr/s/2359172/Sam...L.html#reviews
Εχετε αποψη για το συγκεκριμενο?
Εχετε καποια άλλη συγκεκριμενη πρόταση? Οχι πανω απο 1600-1700 ευρω.

----------


## Papas00zas

Ναι.Εγγύηση και ανταλλακτικα 0. Έχουν αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ περιπτώσεις.Εγώ το βλέπω για πεταμένα λεφτά.

----------


## zevage

> Ναι.Εγγύηση και ανταλλακτικα 0. Έχουν αναφερθεί στο φόρουμ περιπτώσεις.Εγώ το βλέπω για πεταμένα λεφτά.


Πρεπει να το αντικαταστήσω το συντομότερο.
Για αυτα εδώ τί λέτε?
http://www.kitchenappliances123.co.u...KA58NP90GB.pdf
https://www.expert-hellas.gr/shop/hisense-rs694n4tc2/

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το 1ο link δεν εμφανίζεται (και πήρα τον κωδικό ) και κατευθύνει σε Siemens sideby side . Το 2ο Link έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση , αλλά μου λες πως παίρνεις π.χ. τα πορτοκάλια από την φρουτολεκάνη που είναι τέρμα κάτω και προφανώς θα πρέπει να σκύβω στα τέσσερα βάζοντας ιδέες στους άλλους  :Tongue2:

----------


## zevage

> Το 1ο link δεν εμφανίζεται (και πήρα τον κωδικό ) και κατευθύνει σε Siemens sideby side . Το 2ο Link έχει μικρότερη κατανάλωση , αλλά μου λες πως παίρνεις π.χ. τα πορτοκάλια από την φρουτολεκάνη που είναι τέρμα κάτω και προφανώς θα πρέπει να σκύβω στα τέσσερα βάζοντας ιδέες στους άλλους


Το πρώτο λινκ ειναι αυτό: Siemens KA58NP90GB
Επίσης βλέπω και αυτό:
https://www.guruelectrics.gr/Product/20411-PSYGEIO-NTOYLAPA-SIEMENS-KA-58NA45-TITAN-180X90?ref=bestprice.gr

Αν υπάρχει καμιά πρόταση σε αυτό το μέγεθος και σε ομοια ή κοντινη τιμή είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

*Ψηφίζω Hisense*

----------


## vasilisd

> Οικιακη χρήση. Δεν ειμαστε κυνηγοί ή ψαράδες για να αποθηκεύουμε για 12 μηνες και πάνω κρεατα.
> Συνηθης χρηση απο οικογένεια. 
> Μετά απο 2 μηνες μετρήσεων και αφου καλεσα και το service της GE στην πόλη μας και μας διαβεβαιωσε οτι δεν χρειαζεται ψυκτικο υγρο, δεν υπάρχει ανταλλακτικο μοτερ (λόγω παλαιότητας, 40 ετών) για αλλαγή (τηλεφωνησε μπροστα μου) και γενικά το ψυγείο δεν δουλεύει ασχημα, διαπίστωσα οτι:
>  η ελάχιστη κατανάλωση ρεύματος είναι περίπου 5 εως 5.5 kwh την ημέρα με το κλαπετο εντελώς ανοικτό, ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 4 (απο 9) και θερμοκρασίες ψύξης όχι πάνω απο -10 εως -11 και συντήρησης 2 εως 3. 
> *Για θερμοκρασίες ψυξης -18 εως -20 και συντήρησης 4  εως 5 κλαπετο στο D (πολύ κλειστό), ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 5 (απο 9) και καταναλωση 7.5 εως 8.5 kwh την ημέρα.* 
> Για θερμοκρασίες ψυξης -11 εως -14 και συντήρησης 3  εως 4 κλαπετο στο Α (στη μεση), ρύθμιση θερμοστάτη στο 3 (απο 9) και καταναλωση 6 εως 6.5 kwh την  ημέρα.
> Σε ενδιαμεσες ρυθμίσεις αναλογες καταναλώσεις. Το ψυγειο γεματο φουλ και η χρήση όπως εχω αναφερει στην αρχή του νήματος. Λειτουργία παγομηχανης κανονική (χτυπα ξύλο!!!)



Μα θα το είχα πετάξει από το παράθυρο λέμε.. Άκου 8,5 Kwh..

----------


## zevage

> Μα θα το είχα πετάξει από το παράθυρο λέμε.. Άκου 8,5 Kwh..


 Οσον αφορά τη κατανάλωση του δικού μου ψυγείου (αφου αντικατέστησα τον θερμοστάτη με ενα ψηφιακό) είναι τελικά απο 6 εως 7 kwh/ημερα.
Η αναζήτηση στο thread που ανοιξα δεν ειναι αν θα το αντικαταστήσω αλλά αν τα συγχρονα ψυγεία καταναλωνιουν τοση λίγη ενέργεια όση ισχυρίζονται οι κατασκευαστές και τελικά με ποιο θα μπορούσα να το αντικαταστήσω (στην ίδια κατηγορία, δηλαδή side by side).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Η αναζήτηση στο thread που ανοιξα δεν ειναι αν θα το αντικαταστήσω αλλά αν τα συγχρονα ψυγεία καταναλωνιουν τοση λίγη ενέργεια όση ισχυρίζονται οι κατασκευαστές και τελικά με ποιο θα μπορούσα να το αντικαταστήσω (στην ίδια κατηγορία, δηλαδή side by side).


Θα μπούμε και σε άλλους παράγοντες για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει με τις καταναλώσεις .
Το ψυγείο που προτιμάς side by side 
https://www.expert-hellas.gr/shop/hisense-rs694n4tc2/
έναντι π.χ. αυτού περίπου που έχω εγώ 
https://www.tehnomanija.rs/bela-tehn...i-biaa-13.html
Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι όντως το δικό σου έχει πολλαπλάσια λίτρα χώρου / βρυσάκι / παγάκια κτλ , έχει όμως "ικανότητα κατάψυξης 13kg/24h 
Και το δικό μου μόνο 2Kg / 24h . (Το δικό μου στην πράξη είναι πιο inverter και από το "inverter " του Hisense .)
Η αλματώδης κατανάλωση του Hisense σίγουρα δεν έχει να κάνει με την οριοθέτηση της κατανάλωσης που λέει ο κατασκευαστής 344kwh ετήσια . Έχει να κάνει με την 5 μελή οικογένεια ανάλογα την χρήση . (ενδεχομένως και πολύ περισσότερα από 344kwh).
Θέλω να πω ότι αν το Hisense το πάρει ένας μόνο (όχι οικογένεια ) τότε αν το δικό μου το πάρει η πενταμελής οικογένεια το δικό μου θα έχει και την πιο μεγάλη κατανάλωση από του Hisense , κάπως έτσι πρέπει να το βλέπουμε το πράγμα .
Είναι σαν τα αυτοκίνητα μεταξύ 5000cc και 800cc και τα 2 κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά πρακτικά αλλά αυτός που έχει τα 5000cc έχει και τις μεγαλύτερες καταναλώσεις για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα .

----------


## zevage

> Θα μπούμε και σε άλλους παράγοντες για να καταλάβεις τι παίζει με τις καταναλώσεις .
> Το ψυγείο που προτιμάς side by side 
> https://www.expert-hellas.gr/shop/hisense-rs694n4tc2/
> έναντι π.χ. αυτού περίπου που έχω εγώ 
> https://www.tehnomanija.rs/bela-tehn...i-biaa-13.html
> Αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι όντως το δικό σου έχει πολλαπλάσια λίτρα χώρου / βρυσάκι / παγάκια κτλ , έχει όμως "ικανότητα κατάψυξης 13kg/24h 
> Και το δικό μου μόνο 2Kg / 24h . (Το δικό μου στην πράξη είναι πιο inverter και από το "inverter " του Hisense .)
> Η αλματώδης κατανάλωση του Hisense σίγουρα δεν έχει να κάνει με την οριοθέτηση της κατανάλωσης που λέει ο κατασκευαστής 344kwh ετήσια . Έχει να κάνει με την 5 μελή οικογένεια ανάλογα την χρήση . (ενδεχομένως και πολύ περισσότερα από 344kwh).
> Θέλω να πω ότι αν το Hisense το πάρει ένας μόνο (όχι οικογένεια ) τότε αν το δικό μου το πάρει η πενταμελής οικογένεια το δικό μου θα έχει και την πιο μεγάλη κατανάλωση από του Hisense , κάπως έτσι πρέπει να το βλέπουμε το πράγμα .
> Είναι σαν τα αυτοκίνητα μεταξύ 5000cc και 800cc και τα 2 κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά πρακτικά αλλά αυτός που έχει τα 5000cc έχει και τις μεγαλύτερες καταναλώσεις για το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα .


Ειτε εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοείς, είτε εσυ εισαι εκτος θεματος.
Η διερεύνηση που κανω αφορά το αν οι καταναλώσεις των σύγχρονων ψυγείων τύπου "ντουλάπας" (μόνο και αποκλειστικά) ειναι αυτές που ισχυρίζονται οι κατασκευαστές ή έστω παραπλήσιες. Ακόμη και διπλάσια (εως και 1000kwh ετησίως, δηλαδή 80-90 kwh το μήνα) να είναι η κατανάλωση του Hisense ή του Siemens, με την χρήση που κάνει η οικογένειά μου, με συμφέρει να το αντικαταστήσω. Αν όμως είναι παραπλήσιες με του δικού μου (δηλαδή 150kwh/μήνα και άνω) δεν αξίζει η αντικατάσταση (εκτός και αν το δικό μου "αποβιώσει") λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη διάρκεια ζωής των σύγχρονων συσκευών και του κόστους κτήσης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο παραπάνω μήνυμα διαχωρίζεις την ερώτηση σε 2 σκέλη . 
1) Που αφορά συγκριτική κατανάλωση παλαιών με νέου ιδίου τύπου ψυγείων
2) Την διάρκεια ζωής των σύγχρονων συσκευών 
Και στα 2 σκέλη πήρες τις απαντήσεις στο #2 & #4 και αυτό δεν αλλάζει και είναι αληθές τα όσα αναφέρουν .

Από πλευράς μου στο #88 αναφέρομαι μόνο στις διαφορές κατανάλωσης είτε παλαιού είτε νέου μοντέλου ψυγείου (θεωρώντας απόλυτα λειτουργικά και τα 2 / ενώ σημείωσε ότι σου ανέφεραν ότι οι μετρήσεις που έκανες ίσως δεν ισχύουν λόγο του ότι εκτός από τις μετρήσεις σε παλαιού τύπου ψυγείου μετρούσες και μειωμένης απόδοσης παλαιό ψυγείο και όντως σου το ανέφεραν στα μηνύματα #2 & #4) . 




> Η διερεύνηση που κανω αφορά το αν οι καταναλώσεις των σύγχρονων ψυγείων τύπου "ντουλάπας" (μόνο και αποκλειστικά) ειναι αυτές που ισχυρίζονται οι κατασκευαστές ή έστω παραπλήσιες.


Ε όχι δεν είναι , είναι πολύ περισσότερες οι καταναλώσεις στην πράξη σε σχέση με τις δηλώσεις κατασκευαστή. (και το #88 έχει την πλήρη ανάλυση που ισχύει ως βασικότερη έναντι του κατασκευαστή) . Το ότι χρησιμοποίησα εντελώς ανόμοιων χαρακτηριστικών ψυγεία δεν εκτρέπει τα σωστά γεγονότα όπως στα περιγράφω.

----------


## zevage

Επίσης βρήκα και αυτό:
https://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/house...g-gsbs-13320fx
Καμιά άποψη?
Τι εθνικότητας να είναι άραγε?

----------


## nyannaco

Google: grundig refrigerators made in

Το πρώτο αποτέλεσμα που φέρνει ξεκινάει ως εξής:
_
Grundig and ArΓ§elik. Grundig is a subsidiary of ArΓ§elik A.S. established in 1955, ArΓ§elik is one of the largest household appliance producers in Europe. It is also the leading home appliances brand in Turkey, offering extensive and innovative ranges of consumer electronics, freestanding and built-in appliances.

_Φίλοι και γείτονες Τούρκοι  :Wink:

----------


## Papas00zas

Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος,ας πάει να το δει να μας πει.
Πάντως εταιρία ηλεκτρονικών και να το γύρισε σε οικιακές δεν μου ακούγεται καλό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γιατί δεν σου ακούγεται καλό ? η Panasonic τι ήταν ? Hitachi ? Philips?

----------


## aktis

H Grundig πτώχυνε το 2003 και αγοράσαν οι Τούρκοι (ΒΕΚΟ) το όνομα ... κάτι σαν τα κινητά NOKIA και τους νυν κινέζους ιδιοκτήτες ...

κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να εχει γίνει και στη BLAUPUNKT

απο wikipedia
 In autumn 2002, Grundig's banks did not extend the company's lines of credit, leaving the company with an April 2003 deadline to announce insolvency. Grundig AG declared bankruptcy in 2003. In 2004 Britain's Alba plc and the Turkish KoΓ§'s Beko jointly took over  Grundig Home InterMedia System, Grundig's consumer electronics  division. In 2007 Alba sold its half of the business to KoΓ§ for US$50.3  million,[10] although it retained the license to use the Grundig brand in the UK until 2010, and in Australasia until 2012.[11]

----------


## Papas00zas

> Γιατί δεν σου ακούγεται καλό ? η Panasonic τι ήταν ? Hitachi ? Philips?


Δεν θυμάμαι να έβγαλαν η panasonic ή η  phlips λευκές συσκευές



> H Grundig πτώχυνε το 2003 και αγοράσαν οι Τούρκοι (ΒΕΚΟ) το όνομα ... κάτι σαν τα κινητά NOKIA και τους νυν κινέζους ιδιοκτήτες ...
> 
> κάτι αντίστοιχο πρέπει να εχει γίνει και στη BLAUPUNKT
> 
> απο wikipedia
>  In autumn 2002, Grundig's banks did not extend the company's lines of credit, leaving the company with an April 2003 deadline to announce insolvency. Grundig AG declared bankruptcy in 2003. In 2004 Britain's Alba plc and the Turkish KoΓ§'s Beko jointly took over  Grundig Home InterMedia System, Grundig's consumer electronics  division. In 2007 Alba sold its half of the business to KoΓ§ for US$50.3  million,[10] although it retained the license to use the Grundig brand in the UK until 2010, and in Australasia until 2012.[11]


Ανεξάρτητα αυτού το γεγονότος εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να δω αν τα αρχικά εργοστάσια παράογυν.Και το λέω αυτό γιατί είχα πετύχει ρ/κ αυτοκινήτου grundig του 2004 ευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης στο ebay πριν λίγο καιρό.Απλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζεται

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.panasonic.com/middleeast...igerators.html
https://www.fastfridgerepairs.com.au...ridge-repairs/

----------


## zevage

> Δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος,ας πάει να το δει να μας πει.........


Το θεμα ειναι οτι εγω ειμαι στη Λαμία και εδώ ο kotsovolos (που φαινεται να το διακινεί) δεν έχει δείγμα για να το δώ.
Αλλωστε οπτικά φαίνεται μια χαρά. Απο αξιοπιστία δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται.
Στα χαρακτηριστικά του kotsovolos διαβασα οτι εχει δύο μοτερ!! Δεν μπορεσα να το διασταυρώσω αλλού εκτος απο τον χαρακτηρισμό DUO COOLING. Να είναι αλήθεια?
Επίσης σε ξένο ιστότοπο διαβασα οτι έχει 5 χρονια εργοστασιακή εγγύηση (και 10ετή στο μοτερ), ενω ο kotsovolos ζητάει 140 ευρώ επιπλέον για 5ετη εγγύηση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ο kotsovolos (που φαινεται να το διακινεί) δεν έχει δείγμα για να το δώ.


Αυτό ακριβώς είναι η ακραία γελοιότητα των πωλητών .

Όταν πρόκειται για αυτοκίνητο , όχι μόνο υπάρχει δείγμα , αλλά έχει και τεστ drive . Τον Κώτσο τον είχα / έχω πάντα για "ότι νάναι".
Έτσι και ανοίξανε κάποια θέματα από διάφορους π.χ. (το ψυγείο έλεγε στα χαρτιά για τόσα db θορύβου ) και στην πράξη καταναλωτές μας αναφέρουν ότι δεν μπορούν να κοιμηθούν..... :Lol:

----------


## Papas00zas

Ε καλά,να είναι δική μας αντιπροσωπεία και να είναι άψογη αυτό είναι λόττο και ανέκδοτο τύπου Τσακ Νόρις....

----------


## zevage

> Δεν θυμάμαι να έβγαλαν η panasonic ή η  phlips λευκές συσκευές
> 
> Ανεξάρτητα αυτού το γεγονότος εμένα με ενδιαφέρει να δω αν τα αρχικά εργοστάσια παράογυν.Και το λέω αυτό γιατί είχα πετύχει ρ/κ αυτοκινήτου grundig του 2004 ευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης στο ebay πριν λίγο καιρό.Απλά δεν ξέρω τι παίζεται


Το ψυγειο παράγεται στην Τουρκία απο την Bosch ή απο την Bεκο.
Δεν μπορεσα να βρω αν εχει δυο μοτερ (πραγμα που μου φαινεται απιθανο).
Ενας φίλος μου πωλητης στο  Kotsovolo μου ειπε οτι το DUO COOLING ειναι οτι εχει δύο ψυκτικά στοιχεία, ενα στην κατάψυξη και ενα στην συντήρηση.
Να το τολμήσω ή να πάω Hinense? Ή μήπως σε μεταχειρισμένο SIEMENS KA58NP90GB (με 350 ευρώ) (Siemens KA58NP90GB Free-standing Refrigerator Side-by-Side, Frost Free - KA58NP90GB.pdf)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Να το τολμήσω ή να πάω Hinense?


 Τι να σου πει κανείς τώρα , ότι και να σου πει δεν θα έχει τεκμηριωμένες απαντήσεις γιατί ότι καινούριο πλασάρεται στην αγορά (ακόμη και σε γνωστές μάρκες siemens liebherr  κτλ ) δεν ξέρεις αν στο συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο υπάρχει κάποια ατέλεια ή παγίδα . Το μόνο καλό είναι αν πας με βάση τις εγγυήσεις και την επέκταση αυτής .
Όπου θέλεις ας παράγεται ένα προιόν το μυαλό των περισσότερων πάει στην αξιοπιστία ενός ονόματος (π.χ. Miele για άλλους Siemens για τους τάδε κτλ ) 
Αν θέλεις όμως "ιστορικά" να σου πω ποιες μάρκες θεωρώ με την σειρά μου σοβαρές είναι Panasonic & Bauknecht & Neff  (Επαναλαμβάνω "ιστορικά " ). Το καινούριο "πιάτο Hisense " άσε να το δοκιμάσουν πρώτα άλλοι και μετά φάε και εσύ αποφεύγοντας κάθε αμφιβολία δηλητηρίασης από φόλα .

----------

mikemtb73 (01-03-19)

----------


## Papas00zas

> Το ψυγειο παράγεται *στην Τουρκία απο την Bosch* ή απο την Bεκο.
> Δεν μπορεσα να βρω αν εχει δυο μοτερ (πραγμα που μου φαινεται απιθανο).
> Ενας φίλος μου πωλητης στο  Kotsovolo μου ειπε οτι το DUO COOLING ειναι οτι εχει δύο ψυκτικά στοιχεία, ενα στην κατάψυξη και ενα στην συντήρηση.
> Να το τολμήσω ή να πάω Hinense? Ή μήπως σε μεταχειρισμένο SIEMENS KA58NP90GB (με 350 ευρώ) (Siemens KA58NP90GB Free-standing Refrigerator Side-by-Side, Frost Free - KA58NP90GB.pdf)


Αυτά περάσανε,,,την κάνανε για Πολωνία αφού ξέρουμε πολύ καλά πόσο ποιοτικά είναι τα εκ τουρκίας....για εκτόνωση αφού σου σπάσουν τα νεύρα είναι άριστα....
Το duo cooling ταιριάζει με αυτά που λες.Σήμερα ναι δεν είναι και τόσο διαδεδομένα τα 2 μοτέρ στα ψυγεία.

----------


## zevage

> Το ψυγειο παράγεται στην Τουρκία απο την Bosch ή απο την Bεκο.
> Δεν μπορεσα να βρω αν εχει δυο μοτερ (πραγμα που μου φαινεται απιθανο).
> Ενας φίλος μου πωλητης στο  Kotsovolo μου ειπε οτι το DUO COOLING ειναι οτι εχει δύο ψυκτικά στοιχεία, ενα στην κατάψυξη και ενα στην συντήρηση.
> Να το τολμήσω ή να πάω Hinense? Ή μήπως σε μεταχειρισμένο SIEMENS KA58NP90GB (με 350 ευρώ) (Siemens KA58NP90GB Free-standing Refrigerator Side-by-Side, Frost Free - KA58NP90GB.pdf)


Για το μεταχειρισμένο SIEMENS τι λέτε?

----------


## zevage

> Αυτά περάσανε,,,την κάνανε για Πολωνία αφού ξέρουμε πολύ καλά πόσο ποιοτικά είναι τα εκ τουρκίας....για εκτόνωση αφού σου σπάσουν τα νεύρα είναι άριστα....
> Το duo cooling ταιριάζει με αυτά που λες.Σήμερα ναι δεν είναι και τόσο διαδεδομένα τα 2 μοτέρ στα ψυγεία.


Εννοεις οτι το κατασκευάζουνε Πολωνία?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για το μεταχειρισμένο SIEMENS τι λέτε?


Αυτός που θα σου πουλήσει μεταχειρισμένο την επόμενη μέρα θα αγοράσει για τον εαυτό του ψυγείο κάτω πάγκου  (πολλά τα λεφτά για μεταχειρισμένο ) 
http://appliancist.com/cooling/refri...tion-line.html

----------


## zevage

> ............πολλά τα λεφτά για μεταχειρισμένο..............


Το συγκεκριμενο (Siemens KA58NP90GB Free-standing Refrigerator Side-by-Side, Frost Free - KA58NP90GB.pdf) το πουλάει κατάστημα με εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας 3 μήνες (δεν λεω οτι ειναι τεράστια αλλά κατι είναι). Πόσο θα έπρεπε να δώσω?
Μεχρι την Δευτέρα που έχω προσφορά για το Grundig  στα 799 + 5 χρόνια εγγύηση πρέπει να αποφασίσω!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> το πουλάει κατάστημα με εγγύηση καλής λειτουργίας 3 μήνες


 Πατάτες θα αγοράσεις από αυτούς για εγγύηση 3 μήνες? 
Αποφάσισε για όποιο καινούριο γουστάρεις συνοδεία των 5 χρόνων εγγύησης

----------


## Papas00zas

> Εννοεις οτι το κατασκευάζουνε Πολωνία?


Ναι αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι τις ακριβές σειρές τις έχουν γνήσιες.Αλλά αυτή την ενημέρωση έχω από τον εδώ εξουσιοδοτημένο,τον είχα ρωτήσει πριν 2 χρόνια.

----------


## zevage

> Επίσης βρήκα και αυτό:
> https://www.kotsovolos.gr/site/house...g-gsbs-13320fx
> Καμιά άποψη?
> Τι εθνικότητας να είναι άραγε?


Ο κύβος ερίφθει!!! Τη Δευτέρα πάω να το αγοράσω.
Το κακό είναι οτι θα το δούμε "ζωντανό" όταν το φέρουνε. 
Ο θεός βοηθός!!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλορίζικο 
Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## zevage

> Καλορίζικο 
> Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg


Τελικά τσαντίστηκα με τους "kotsovolous" και δεν το αγόρασα. Δεν μου εχουν απαντήσει ακόμη, εχοντας ρωτήσει μεχρι και  πρόσφατα, αν έχει δύο μοτερ και αν έχει μηχανισμό για παγάκια. Επίσης δεν φέρνουν δείγμα (Λαμία).
Τσίμπησα το δολωμα χαμηλής τιμής και αγόρασα ενα μεταχειρισμένο απο ενα "περιεργο" κατάστημα στην Αθηνα. 
Ειναι το BOSCH KAD62A70/06. Σημερα το έβαλα λειτουργία και περιμένω να δω αν λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Βεβαια ειμαι προετοιμασμένος ψυχολογικά για το χειρότερο. Και επειδή ισχύει ο νόμος του Merfy (αν ειναι κατι να πάει στραβά, θα πάει στραβά όπωσδήποτε!!) διαπίστωσα την πρώτη αστοχία. Ενω το φώς στην συντήρηση αναβε κανονικά και επειδή διαπίστωσα οτι ειχε μια λάμπα (απο τις δύο που έπρεπε να έχει) την έβγαλα για να δώ τι λάμπα παίρνει για να πάρω τη δεύτερη. Εκτοτε δεν ξανα άναψε! Ελεγξα αν έρχεται ρεύμα στο σύστημα και είναι οκ. Ελεγξα τον διακόπτη και ανοιγοκλείνει. Εννοειται οτι έλεγξα το λαμπάκι. Τι μπορει να συμβαίνει?

----------


## zevage

> Τελικά τσαντίστηκα με τους "kotsovolous" και δεν το αγόρασα. Δεν μου εχουν απαντήσει ακόμη, εχοντας ρωτήσει μεχρι και  πρόσφατα, αν έχει δύο μοτερ και αν έχει μηχανισμό για παγάκια. Επίσης δεν φέρνουν δείγμα (Λαμία).
> Τσίμπησα το δολωμα χαμηλής τιμής και αγόρασα ενα μεταχειρισμένο απο ενα "περιεργο" κατάστημα στην Αθηνα. 
> Ειναι το BOSCH KAD62A70/06. Σημερα το έβαλα λειτουργία και περιμένω να δω αν λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> Βεβαια ειμαι προετοιμασμένος ψυχολογικά για το χειρότερο. Και επειδή ισχύει ο νόμος του Merfy (αν ειναι κατι να πάει στραβά, θα πάει στραβά όπωσδήποτε!!) διαπίστωσα την πρώτη αστοχία. Ενω το φώς στην συντήρηση αναβε κανονικά και επειδή διαπίστωσα οτι ειχε μια λάμπα (απο τις δύο που έπρεπε να έχει) την έβγαλα για να δώ τι λάμπα παίρνει για να πάρω τη δεύτερη. Εκτοτε δεν ξανα άναψε! Ελεγξα αν έρχεται ρεύμα στο σύστημα και είναι οκ. Ελεγξα τον διακόπτη και ανοιγοκλείνει. Εννοειται οτι έλεγξα το λαμπάκι. Τι μπορει να συμβαίνει?


Τελικά άκυρη η ερώτηση!! Δοκιμασα με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι (αργησα αλλά το σκεφτηκα :Huh:  :Confused1: ) και ειχε ρευμα στο ντουϊ οπότε εσφξα πιο πολύ (πάραπολύ) το λαμπάκι και άναψε.

----------


## zevage

Μετά απο ένα και πλέον χρόνο και αφού πέρασα απίστευτες ώρες μετρήσεων, μετέτρεψα το ψυγείο να δουλεύει με ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη, εξάντλησα καθε τι που θα μπορούσε να βελτιώσει την απόδοσή του κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα που αφορά την έναρξη του θέματος.
Η αλήθεια για την κατανάλωση των ψυγείων είναι οτι τα νεα ψυγεία και ειδικότερα τα inverter έχουν απίστευτα μικρή κατανάλωση σε σχεση με τα παλιά. Το δικό μου το συγκεκριμένο καταναλώνει κατά μεσο όρο 5,5 εως 6,5 Kwh ενώ το Bosch KAD62A70 (το νέο μου απόκτημα, το οποίο είναι και αρκετά παλιό) καταναλώνει 50% εως 60% λιγότερο!!!! Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια και πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο η αντικατάστασή τους.....

----------

nyannaco (23-05-19)

----------


## zevage

Βεβαια να επισημανω οτι δεν ειναι αλήθεια οι ονομαστικες καταναλώσεις. Για παράδειγμα το νεο μας (μεταχειρισμενο) inverter ψυγείο ειναι ενεργειακής απόδοσης Α+, δηλαδή κατά τον κατασκευαστή περι τις 460 kwh/ετος. Μετρημένο, άδειο και χωρίς να ανοιξει πάνω απο δυο φορές την ημέρα καταναλώνει 2.1 kwh την ημέρα, δηλαδή περιπου 750 kwh/ετος. 
Αυτά λοιπόν είναι η αλήθεια.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν γνωρίζω αν οι μετρήσεις που κάνουν είναι για άδεια ψυγεία με κλειστές πόρτες, ούτε τις θεωρώ πλαστές, αλλα δεν μπορούν να συγκριθούν με μετρήσεις από ένα μετρητή ενέργειας σε ψυγείο που χρησιμοποιείτε. 

Υ.Γ Φοβάμαι να μετρήσω το δικό μου ...(2 μοτέρ)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δεν γνωρίζω αν οι μετρήσεις που κάνουν είναι για άδεια ψυγεία με κλειστές πόρτες, ούτε τις θεωρώ πλαστές,


Αν θέλαμε να μάθουμε πως το εννοούν οι κατασκευαστές , τότε πολύ απλά θα δοκιμάζαμε με φορτίο και χωρίς μέχρι να βρεθεί η κατανάλωση (δήλωση κατασκευαστή ανά έτος / συνδυασμού φορτίου και χωρίς ) . Και δεν είναι το ουσιαστικότερο αυτό .

Θα δεχόσασταν την ορολογία inverter ως παρόμοια με την έννοια "μικρό μοτέρ " ... "μεγάλο μοτέρ " (δηλαδή το inverter στην ουσία αυτό κάνει με τις αυξομειώσεις στροφών στις διάφορες φάσεις λειτουργίας του ) .

Σε άλλο θέμα αναλύθηκε με επίμονες  μετρήσεις και ο θεματοθέτης μας εξήγησε ότι σε ίδιας χωρητικότητας ψυγεία (inverter vs συμβατικό ) δεν είδε σημαντικές διαφορές .
Καταλήγοντας / και το συμβατικό ψυγείο μπορεί να αποκτήσει χαρακτηριστικά "inverter " (με την διαφορά ότι το συμβατικό μοτέρ θα είναι σε κατανάλωση μόνιμα όσο η μικρότερη κλίμακα ισχύος του inverter ) δηλαδή το συμβατικό θα δουλεύει και αυτό επίσης πολλές ώρες ισοδύναμες με τις ώρες λειτουργίας του κανονικού inverter μοτέρ . Και πιστεύω τέτοιο μοτέρ (συμβατικό ) ήταν του θεματοθέτη που μας ανέλυσε την κόντρα μεταξύ inverter vs συμβατικού στην οποία από την ανάλυση αυτή μας τα έβγαλε ισοδύναμα .

----------


## vasilimertzani

Προφανώς κι οι τιμες που δίνουν είναι με ιδανικές συνθήκες.
Υπάρχει πρότυπο για πιστοποίηση ενεργειακής κλάσης συσκευών οπότε εύκολα μαθαίνουμε τις συνθήκες δοκιμής.σιγουρα όμως δεν θα είναι  σαν του κατασκευαστή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μετά απο ένα και πλέον χρόνο και αφού πέρασα απίστευτες ώρες μετρήσεων, μετέτρεψα το ψυγείο να δουλεύει με ψηφιακό θερμοστάτη, *εξάντλησα καθε τι που θα μπορούσε να βελτιώσει την απόδοσή του* κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα που αφορά την έναρξη του θέματος.


Θα θέλαμε εξηγήσεις των βελτιώσεων αυτών για να δούμε αν αυτά που εσύ θεωρείς βελτιώσεις μπορεί να ισχύουν (ο κατασκευαστής τι ρόλο βαράει εδώ?) .



> (το νέο μου απόκτημα, το οποίο είναι και αρκετά παλιό) καταναλώνει 50% εως 60% λιγότερο!!!! Αυτή ειναι η αλήθεια και πιστεύω οτι αξίζει τον κόπο η αντικατάστασή τους.....


την χρονική διάρκεια αυτού του 50-60% που καταναλώνει (προφανώς λιγότερο του inverter έναντι του παλιού ) την έβαλες στις μετρήσεις ? Π.χ. μπορεί το παλιό να θεώρησες ότι έχει κατανάλωση 160W και του inverter 80W (αλλά του inverter έχει δουλέψει διπλάσιες ώρες συγκριτικά με το παλιό / οπότε η κατανάλωση είναι η ίδια ) .
Είναι αδύνατον να γίνουν τέτοιες συγκρίσεις μεταξύ ανόμοιων μοντέλων λειτουργικά .
Μια καλή παράμετρος πιο κοντά στην αλήθεια θα ήταν να γίνει πανομοιότυπη σύγκριση στα πάντα μεταξύ inverter vs κλασικού ψυγείου / δηλαδή να έχουν τα ίδια λίτρα χώρων (κατάψυξη / συντήρηση / ξεχωριστά και αντιστοίχως ανάλογα  ) / τα ίδια φορτία / στο ίδιο περιβάλλον / τα ίδια τυχόν ανοίγματα πόρτας / μονώσεις / ίδιες θερμοκρασίες ξεχωριστά κατάψυξης συντήρησης κι άλλα πολλά  . 
Όποια άλλη ανισορροπία στις συγκρίσεις αυτές θεωρείται ασύμβατη σύγκριση και απαράδεκτη.
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση αν υπερέχει σε κατανάλωση ένα inverter ψυγείο κατά την γνώμη μου είναι 50-60% χωρίς τα μηδενικά .

----------


## nyannaco

> Π.χ. μπορεί το παλιό να θεώρησες ότι έχει κατανάλωση 160W και του inverter 80W (αλλά του inverter έχει δουλέψει διπλάσιες ώρες συγκριτικά με το παλιό / οπότε η κατανάλωση είναι η ίδια ) .


Πέτρο, λέει ότι μέτρησε KWh (ενέργεια), όχι W (ισχύ).

----------


## zevage

Φιλοι μου,
η αναζητηση στο θεμα που διερεύνησα δεν ειχε να κανει με σύγκριση απλής συσκευής εναντι μιας inverter. Με ενδιεφερε να εχω μια αντικειμενική αποψη σχετικά με την πραγματική καταναλωση των νεων ψυγειων, με τις διαφημιζομενες απο τους κατασκευαστές αποδόσεις, σε σχέση με ενα παλιό (αρκούδι σαν το δικό μου) έτσι ώστε να μπω στη διαδικασία αντικατάστασης (εκτιμώντας και άλλους παράγοντες όπως κόστος κτησης. αντοχή στο χρόνο κλπ). Επειδή δεν εντόπισα καποιον με αριθμητικά αποτελέσματα, κατανάλωσης κλπ,ώστε να βγάλω συμπέρασμα μπηκα στη διαδικασία των μετρήσεων, τροποποιήσεων και παρατήρησης. Οι τροποποιήσεις που έκανα ήταν αλλαγή του θερμοστάτη με ψηφιακό ακριβείας. Ενεργοποίηση του θερμοστάτη βασει θερμοκρασίας κατάψυξης (διοτι έχουμε μεγαλη χρήση της συντήρησης). Αλλαγή λάστιχα πόρτας και τέλος επιστάμενος καθαρισμός της συσκευής.
Το συμπέρασμα που έβγαλα είναι οτι συμφέρει η αντικατάσταση του παλιού ψυγείου με σύγχρονο (απλού ή inverter, αν υπαρχουν πλέον απλά) παίρνωντας κάποιο σχετικό ρίσκο σχετικά με την αντοχή στον χρόνο σε συνδυασμόο με όσο γίνεται χαμηλότερο κόστος κτήσης (δηλαδή όχι αγαρά "mercedes")

----------

